# Show Me Your Bass!



## rummy

RBX 347


----------



## Scott




----------



## Adam

I don't own one but due to the lack of competant bassists I know I might be buying this one for studio use:




Tuned to a guitar with the low B and F# of course


----------



## Shannon




----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, how are those Brices?

P.S. Shannon, you look dead on my friend Andy. It's kinda creepy.



Yngwie said:


> I don't own one but due to the lack of competant bassists I know I might be buying this one for studio use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuned to a guitar with the low B and F# of course



I saw those on ebay. I'd rather have the seven string version, it's the same without the highest string.


----------



## Shannon

NegaTiveXero said:


> So, how are those Brices?


http://www.rondomusic.net/bassguitar6.html



NegaTiveXero said:


> P.S. Shannon, you look dead on my friend Andy. It's kinda creepy.


Well, he must be good looking too!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Shannon said:


> http://www.rondomusic.net/bassguitar6.html
> 
> 
> Well, he must be good looking too!


 I know where to find them. I mean how do they play, do they sound good, etc...


----------



## Shannon

NegaTiveXero said:


> I know where to find them. I mean how do they play, do they sound good, etc...


Oops. Sorry, I read your post wrong. They are awesome! I don't have a single complaint.


----------



## the xkill X

rummy said:


> RBX 347



i want this bass im debaiting on 4 or the 5 .


----------



## D-EJ915

the xkill X said:


> i want this bass im debaiting on 4 or the 5 .


Get the 5! It's seriously super comfortable...I haven't played the 4 though, lol.


----------



## msherman

Hey Scott, how do you like that bantam?

Mike


----------



## eleven59

Here's what I play (mine has Strat-style knobs because it's an older model by a couple years):


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

not my personal pic, but this is no different than the one I own.


----------



## Scott

msherman said:


> Hey Scott, how do you like that bantam?
> 
> Mike



It was my first guitar ever, so i've had it for awhile. Once I learned how to set up guitars, and I lowered the action on it and crap, it played awesome. Both my basses are still in NovaScotia though so that sucks.


----------



## msherman

The reason I asked is that I designed that bass. The funny history behind it is that I originally designed it for Hamer Guitars as a neck through, and the top brass there fealt the shape didn`t identify with the current Hamer lineup, and didn`t want to do neck throughs. When I went to work for Washburn, they liked it and we tweaked it for a bolt on. Just thought you guys would be interested in a little history on the basses.

I have XB925 (5 string) flame top body and neck for sale if anyone wants it?

Mike


----------



## Scott

Would it have killed you to design it with a matching headstock?


----------



## msherman

Scott said:


> Would it have killed you to design it with a matching headstock?




LOL, The original design had a completely different headstock. You can blame Grover Jackson for the non matching paddle headstock . The first two prototypes I built had color matching P/H`s, and Grover also nixed that too. 



http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l187/rgb500/w-1.jpg


----------



## Scott

I definately wouldn't mind having that 


As a lefty of course


----------



## Son of Magni

The bass that got me started building...


----------



## Matt Crooks

Here's one of my two Spectors...


----------



## Loserchief

don't have it yet, but it's ordered:
Peavey Grind NTB 6






the picture isn't completely accurate since it has a scallop in the cutaway so there's more room for slapping the high strings.


----------



## Mr. S

sweet  damn i need to pick up a bass...


----------



## msherman

Here is the lastest build.

Mike


----------



## okta

Loserchief said:


> don't have it yet, but it's ordered:
> Peavey Grind NTB 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture isn't completely accurate since it has a scallop in the cutaway so there's more room for slapping the high strings.


----------



## Loserchief

I gotta say that i forgot about this picture. I didn't end up buying the grind, but bought a different six string in the same price range.
it's a made in Korea Santander 6-string, but i found it to be superior to the grind i played in store(click for larger view).


----------



## Durero

Adam said:


> I don't own one but due to the lack of competant bassists I know I might be buying this one for studio use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuned to a guitar with the low B and F# of course


Sweet! What brand is that Adam? Is there a website?


----------



## Garry Goodman

The original Adler 11-string bass


----------



## Shannon

My newest acquisitions....


----------



## Mr. S

nice


----------



## darren

How's the OLP Sting Ray, Shannon? I love the Sting Ray sound, but i'm not crazy about the EBMM price for an instrument i wouldn't play that much.


----------



## soadavid

mine isnt the best around, it just suits its job well : be a somewhat useful instrument.
tis a Hamer Explorer originally a righty, but it has been restrung to suit my freakishly lefty needs.


----------



## Naren

^Doesn't look like either of your "main sevens" are actually sevens at all, unless you have the $30,000 Fender strat prototype. 

I unfortunately don't own any basses since I gave mine to my brother, but I've been eying an ESP 5-string bass with EMG pickups.


----------



## Jason

darren said:


> How's the OLP Sting Ray, Shannon? I love the Sting Ray sound, but i'm not crazy about the EBMM price for an instrument i wouldn't play that much.



IMO and I have played a dozen or two of the olp's. The 4 strings sound better to my ears than the 5's and the natural one's which are the least attractive of the bunch sound the best. I really wanna try the tony levin sig tho which has either active pups or a active pre. Not sure which.  Take it for what it's worth.


Myabe I should clarify. The 4 strings and naturals have a much cleaner "Vic wooten" type of tone vs. A darker less clear/punchy tone of the 5's and others. 


*EDIT* here's the tony levin sig 
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/OLP-Tony-Levin-Signature-5String-Bass?sku=516078


----------



## jim777

Late to the party, but here's my Bongo. There's a Fernandes J/P in the back of the rack in this pic that I'm going to make into a fretless over the last week of the year.


----------



## SnowfaLL

those 6 string blue quilt basses from Agile...(douglas)

How bright is the quilt on them? from the pics they dont even look quilted... Anyone seen one in person? Im kinda interested, if I can find a way to ship it USPS somehow to me..


----------



## Ryan

Here's my bass in action:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1639545047

Its a maple-bodied Ibanez EXB405 from the early nineties \m/
I'd play it over a BTB even hehe.

And heres the song i was recording with it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/jukebox.php?do=view&type=media&mid=44


----------



## Nipples




----------



## Lorne

Mine

Please ignore the Yellow Hagstrom 8 string and the White N.J. B.C.Rich Mockingbird,they have both been sold






Check out this video though and you might recognise the Brown USA Mockingbird 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDxjcZ71ZyI


----------



## Ryan

dude that red ironbird is sex!


----------



## D-EJ915

I love how the bridge is mounted on a piece built there just bc it wouldn't normally fit


----------



## Jason

NickCormier said:


> those 6 string blue quilt basses from Agile...(douglas)
> 
> How bright is the quilt on them? from the pics they dont even look quilted... Anyone seen one in person? Im kinda interested, if I can find a way to ship it USPS somehow to me..



It's a Douglas not a Agile. Why not UPS or Fedex tho? Ask Kurt Maybe they can send it via USPS.


----------



## Mr. S

heres mine, i finally got arround to getting a decent bass, i must say im really enjoying playing it too


----------



## Durero

Sweet!
I love the SR's


----------



## Awakened Sleeper

The SR506 seems to be appearing on a lot of threads recently. Tis a sign from the metal gods, I must acquire one!


----------



## Enmesarra

I don't have the picture of my black RBX374, but here is one in action


----------



## Alpo

This is my flat silver Yamaha RBX375. I love it, it plays and sounds great. I just wish it was a six string.


----------



## VforVendetta00

Mr. S said:


> heres mine, i finally got arround to getting a decent bass, i must say im really enjoying playing it too




awesome bass. i got the same one! i also just won a Gary Willis GWB35 fretless, which is gonna freakin rock!


----------



## CGord

All I have of it are in group shots...Schecter Stiletto Deluxe-5.


----------



## VforVendetta00

it's for sale now, but i thought this was a really nice pic of this bass  Ibanez GWB35


----------



## Crucified

i'll have to get a picture of my 5 string ibanez sr and my rickenbacker. I was surprised no one had a ric here.


----------



## DrSmaggs

Hey, I'm new on here and wanted to contribute to the Bass Guitar section of the site!

I'm Gerard and I play bass for Vince in The Asylum.

Here's a couple shots of my basses.

I have 4 basses... A Sadowsky Modern 5 24 fret JJ, a Sadowsky Standard 5 in Bora Blue Burst, a lake placid blue G&L SB-2 and a black G&L SB-1

I'll go in order with the pics... the black Sadowsky, then the Blue Sadowsky, then the Blue G&L and the black G&L... hooray!



















For the Blue Sadowsky...
















The Blue G&L...















and the black G&L...


----------



## Drew

Nice basses, man, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## DrSmaggs

Ty... it seems funner in here


----------



## Jzbass25

Don't have any pics of mine so I'll just show the one's on the websites.

Bex-Bs
http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/Images/Guitars/Product/Main/P_bex_bs.jpg

and

G&L L-2000 in tobacco burst

http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/pics/large/l2000-cherryburst.jpg


----------



## darren

Fender mongrel bass... i think it's from the '70s. Weighs a friggin' TON. About the only original parts left on it are the body, the pickguard, the neck plate and the tuners.

It has:
- an aftermarket (Lasido) maple/ebony lined fretless neck
- EMG P/J pickups and an active treble/bass control
- Leo Quan Badass II bridge

And it sounds wicked tuned down to B.


----------



## Variant

Probably a better picture of me than of my bass, but here I am with by Conklin Bill Dickens' GTBD7... but hey at least it's a _*seven*_ sting. This is www.sevenstring.org, right?


----------



## B Lopez

More pics of that one please, Variant!


----------



## TheReal7

Ibanez BTB 5 String and Peavey 100w Head and 2x15" cab. I also have a 4x12" Peavey cab for bass (not shown)


----------



## James Hart

Benavente 51 series fretted 5 and fretless 6 and Bee Basses Worker Bee fretted 7





Analog.man KoT & CompROSSer, OLCircuits Thor, EHX Nano Stone, Ibanez AD-9, Dunlop bass wah




(unwired because I'm waiting on a couple more and need to make new wires)

Peavey Classic 400 (8x KT88 power section) Peavey 1820 cab (2x10" + 1x18")





I just signed on with Bagend as an Endorsing artist so the 1820 is being replaced with a Bagend S18B-B and a second matching cab loaded with a pair of 12" drivers.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Loserchief said:


> don't have it yet, but it's ordered:
> Peavey Grind NTB 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture isn't completely accurate since it has a scallop in the cutaway so there's more room for slapping the high strings.



god i love furniture!
seriously, guitars and basses with natural finishes are the best.


----------



## Lucky Seven

My 'wick.


----------



## mgood

Carvins




V440T, LB70, BB70P, BB75P, B4F, BB75PF













1986 - eBay score. This was bought as a replacement for my first bass, an '87 I bought new when I was in high school.
V440T - Four-string bass with maple set neck, maple body, ebony fretboard, mother of pearl dot inlays, brass nut, M22B humbucking pickups, Schaller tuners, and Kahler bass tremolo.
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
Straploks by Dunlop which I installed after I got it
B - Black









1989.5
LB70 - 4-string bass with maple neck through maple sides, H13B stacked humbucking pickups (standard in 1989), 1990-style "pointy" headstock, black headstock, Schaller bridge, Carvin 22:1 ratio tuners, active-only electronics with volume, blend, bass, treble, deep boost switch for neck pickup, bright boost switch for bridge pickup, phase switch, and pickup selector
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
PR - Pearl red













2003
B4F - Four-string fretless bass with bolt-on neck
FI - Inlayed fret lines
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
AC - Active/passive electronics
V - Flying V shaped headstock
ASH - Swamp ash body
QTB - Translucent sapphire blue over 1/2" AAAA quilted maple top
QPH - Matching quilted maple headstock overlay









Bunny Brunel signed the back with a paint pen. That was done while it was being built and it's under the clear coat so it won't come off.




You really want to click this one to see the grain full size:








2005
BB75PF - Bunny Brunel signature 5-string fretless bass w/piezo bridge
KOA - Koa body sides
5K - 5-piece laminated koa neck with two maple strips
FK - 1/2" flamed koa top
3PB - 3-piece body sides with maple center
NS - Neck is covered by figured top
FKPH - Flamed koa headstock overlay
TN - Tung oil finish back of neck
H50 - Replace J99 pickup with H50N
50 - Custom option - two H50N's, no HB pickup
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
Black logo
Flamed koa truss rod cover was given to me by a friend.

















2002 - Bought slightly used from in '03.
BB70P - Bunny Brunel signature 4-string bass w/piezo bridge, HB bridge pickup, and coil splitter
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
HS - Hipshot bass detuner (which I installed after I got it)
SL - Straploks by Dunlop (which I installed after I got it)
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
HB2N - Neck position HB4 humbucking pickup
31 - Coil splitter for neck pickup (so that they each have one)
5MW - 5-piece laminated maple neck with two walnut strips
3W - 3-piece body sides; walnut back, 1/8&#8221; maple center, ½&#8221; Claro walnut top
FWPH - Figured walnut headstock overlay
DLSB - Drop shadow logo black
Figured walnut truss rod cover was given to me by another friend. He had it made for his guitar but didn't like the way it matched - or didn't match. It matches this headstock nicely.









2003
BB75P - Bunny Brunel signature 5-string bass w/piezo bridge, HB bridge pickup, and coil splitter
BC - Black chrome plated hardware
SL - Straploks by Dunlop
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard (side dots only)
H50 - Replace standard J99 single-coil neck pickup with H50N stacked humbucker (neck position only)
5M - 5-piece laminated maple neck with two koa strips
KOA - Koa body sides
TF - Tung oil satin finish


----------



## newamerikangospel

Its kinda hard, but I have managed to get the maj7th9th sweep taps down.


----------



## rummy

This guy showed up.


----------



## Variant

B Lopez said:


> More pics of that one please, Variant!   [/IMG]



*In use:*  





*Sleeping:* 




^Toesies! 

*With new best friend!:*


----------



## mgood

Wow, that's the first seven-string _bass_ I've seen on sevenstring.org.
(I've seen seven string basses, just not on this site.)
And a purdy one too.  Is that a Conklin?

EDIT: I went back and found the original post:


Variant said:


> . . . Conklin Bill Dickens' GTBD7... but hey at least it's a _*seven*_ sting. This is www.sevenstring.org, right?




::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Ok, I'm new here so I'm digging through old posts to see what I've missed.



Son of Magni said:


> The bass that got me started building...


That Alembic looks HOT!


----------



## Thornmoon

Mine:








Stambaugh Designs SCNT8 (tuned low F# to high F)





Mike Lull M5V





Fender 57 Reissue P-Bass





Sting Signature P-Bass

Currently being built





Benavente SCD5 Standard


----------



## rummy

The Lull is absolutely gorgeous. I've been a fan of his work, and I hope to get a V4 in the near future.

So yeah. I put a new pickguard. 

Before






After

I don't know what I like better yet.


----------



## Thornmoon

^ The white one!!


----------



## Thornmoon

Pics of the new one.. Had it a couple of weeks now..











Thinking of swapping out the chrome hardware for black.


----------



## Suho

There are some non-basses here, but most of those are 7 strings so I figured they would pass muster. Top left is my Cort B-5 (I think). It is a bit different than others I have seen, in that it has "Custom" inlaid into the fingerboard. I absolutely LOVE the wenge neck. I purchased this guitar in Korea, so perhaps it was a one off. 

To the right of that, is my fretless Ibanez Soundgear something(?). I just got it a few weeks ago, and it is almost as heavy as the Conklin to the right of it. If anyone knows what model Soundgear it is, I welcome the info. My best guess is it is an older 505. It is MIJ, mahogany body, wenge and bubinga 5pc neck. Fingerboard is wenge, I think. It has the older looking Bartolinis, w/ 3 band eq. Not sure what the toggle switch does.

The Conlkin GT-7 is an ash body w/ maple cap, Wenge and purpleheart 7 pc neck w/ Bartolini pups. THis tank will wear you out! It weighs a ton. Good thing I like heavy instruments. 

In front of them is my Viper 304. Mahogany body and (I think) a maple and walnut neck. Those pups are passive EMGs made only for ESP, and they sound very nice. Surprisingly for this body type, the slap tone is awesome.


----------



## F1Filter

My G&L L-2500.


----------



## Variant

Thornmoon said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stambaugh Designs SCNT8 (tuned low F# to high F)



 Wow... gorgeous, positively gorgeous!!! I love it. Who makes those sweet individual string saddles that are on that beauty?


----------



## God Hand Apostle

^^^^
ABM Individual Bridge System 

Here they are on my bass:


----------



## divad

Hi all, not sure if this the right place. Recently tried to swirl my Ibanez RD707, only get it on my 3rd time, bought to the autos for clear coat. Thks for looking!


----------



## F1Filter

Some quick pics of my MTD 635-24


----------



## ibznorange

rummy said:


> RBX 347



sweet bass. i have the rbx775. i just defretted it last night, still gotta fill in the board. its absolutely fat. sounds great with the alder body and shit. mines a bit older though, has the totally covered poles on the pickups. great bass for the money, my only complaint is that the neck is really wide, but better for slap and shit that way.

i'll try to get pics up soon


----------



## Durero

F1Filter said:


> Some quick pics of my MTD 635-24


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## thedonutman

Looks like all the Talkbass.com guys are showing up 

Anyway, my MIM Jazz





My hack attempt at building a bass (it actually plays very nice, but the finish quality is crap )






And my rig


----------



## Apophis

great basses


----------



## HaGGuS

my ibi sr 505  
used in the home poverty pack studio...


----------



## Mr. S

i love the SR500 series  my 6 is stonkin


----------



## Varjo

My Warwick FNA, just before our gig began


----------



## atimoc

Here's my Yamaha BB1000. It's MIJ from somewhere between '77 and '81, I couldn't find exact info based on the serial number. It's a nice bass, it could use a good setup and replacement pots though.


----------



## Shawn

HaGGuS said:


> my ibi sr 505
> used in the home poverty pack studio...



I love those basses. Really nice!


----------



## msherman

I picked this up a few months back as I was tired of lugging around the "Doghouse" to gigs. It took alot of work, but it now plays great, and I was able to get a pretty decent acoustic sound out of it.


----------



## emguitars

Here's one I built for my daughter. Ash body, maple neck.32" scale,she has short fingers!





Here's another,





and another,





and another,





and yet another!


----------



## Durero

^ Nice designs


----------



## Humanoid

Another SR500 here o/


----------



## ghoti

Peavey Grind NTB 6





And Douglas WEB-846 3TS Fretless






My Grind looks a little different because it's B-stock and the bottom doesn't match the top...but I think it just adds character.


----------



## Jason

ghoti said:


> And Douglas WEB-846 3TS Fretless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Grind looks a little different because it's B-stock and the bottom doesn't match the top...but I think it just adds character.



How you like the fretless? I just sold mine which was the fretted version. Thing had some decent neck dive to it tho


----------



## ghoti

Jason said:


> How you like the fretless? I just sold mine which was the fretted version. Thing had some decent neck dive to it tho



I like the fretless quite a bit. I started on bass viol, so I usually prefer the feel of fretless to fretted, so I might be biased. The sound is bright and reminiscent of a J-bass...a bit more control over the sound would be helpful but that's generally the province of instruments that cost quite a bit more than this one did.

I haven't noticed so much neck-dive, but I often play it seated, and I have a wide leather shoulder strap for my basses for when I stand.

My only real issues with the instrument were that it came with a large crack in the poly in the back. And also that the cutaway doesn't give me enough access to the high range...but I tend to play guitars more like 'cello or bass viol (meaning I usually have more wrist bend and don't grab the neck like a lot of people do).

For what it is, it's a great instrument. Try to find a decent fretless 6-string bass for an inexpensive price and you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## Crucified

warwick dark lord





rick jetglo 4003?





ibby sr905 . 2 live shots.


----------



## TomAwesome

^ Change the 905 to a 506, and those are the three basses I'd probably have had I the cash! Great stuff, especially that Rick...


----------



## Crucified

the dark lord is awesome, i'm tempted to tune it to b standard and just play it like that when i don't need the low f#. the scale or woods or whatever they use make those other string sound so punchy and amazing.


----------



## msherman

Dude, you look like Dime in that last pic


----------



## Kronpox

Traben Chaos 5:
















really solid bass, very versatile, plays well, looks mean as fuck


----------



## TomAwesome

That's slick! I think I might have seen the bassist for Indorphine using one of those. I recognize the flame shaped bridge plate.


----------



## Loomer

Okay, are y'all for something REALLY Hideous?!

Good.

Here it is, a Status from '84.


----------



## techjsteele

Here's my Rogue LX406 Pro 6-string.


----------



## TomAwesome

How is that Rogue? I used to look at that one quite a bit before I became familiar with Agile.


----------



## techjsteele

TomAwesome said:


> How is that Rogue? I used to look at that one quite a bit before I became familiar with Agile.



It's pretty awesome. Very clear and articulate. I recorded a clip of it in action here. The action is nice, it plays very smooth, and the passive sound is pretty nice too. I bought it because there were no more 6-string Brice basses left I could afford at the time, but I'm happy I went with this one.


----------



## TomAwesome

Not bad! I'm surprised at how that low B rang out.


----------



## techjsteele

Thanks Tom! People were telling me that a basswood bodied bass would sound muddy and undefined, but sometimes that thing can get almost too clear and defined if I'm not careful. This bass would be awesome for jazz work, if I was good enough to play jazz....


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Yeah, Rogue makes pretty good quality instruments...but people normally look at them like they are shit due to the low price tag...I have used all different types of basses...and Rogue is still one of my favorite companies..


----------



## Shawn

Crucified said:


> warwick dark lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick jetglo 4003?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibby sr905 . 2 live shots.



Cool pics!


----------



## AVWIII

Here're my basses at the mo'




Yamaha BB404f, BB404, and a Vantage something or other fretless. The Yamahas are (imo) some of the best inexpensive Jazz basses you can get. The vantage was just a random used find. Apparently made in the Ibanez factory back in the '80s. Sounds badass, kinda like sting's old fretless P.
I've also got one of those rogue 6 strings on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

yeah. indorphine's bassist runs trabens. and the singer from indorphine is playing bass for psychostick now< and using trabens there too!! they are great feeling basses.


----------



## Thornmoon

My latest, Conklin GTBD7..


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

My Rogue LX406 with my Behringer BX3000T, BA210 and BA410. I am also getting a Behringer Sonic Ultramizer to add clarity to my lows, and a Behringer BTR2000 rack tuner to add to my Behringer stack....


----------



## turmoil

i don't have any direct shots of my basses aside from these various show pictures











and one shot with the rig in the background


----------



## chimp_spanner

Everyone has bigger forearms than me. It's just not fair! Also, I like your picture. It makes it look like your drummer only has a cymbal and two floor toms. Man that'd sound amazing


----------



## ctf7

Playing the Schecter Stiletto Studio 6 (Try saying that 5 times fast) 





Old Aria Pro-II 





Me and Mr. Neal (doesn't play a 7 )





Cool.


----------



## thedonutman

turmoil said:


>




It's probably the lighting, but it looks like you have some huge strings on there.


----------



## 7string

I'm new here, so I'd thought I'd better post my basses!

My main bass is a Sei Offset Flamboyant 7 string. Sei HQ is in London and they make superb instruments Welcome to the Sei Bass Homepage








This Conklin GT7 was my main (only!) 7 for a number of years. I had it de-fretted when I took delivery of the Sei and it sounds better than it did when it had the frets in. The ramp was added at the same time as the de-fret. The work was done by Jon Shuker of Sheffield, UK.








I've had my Jackson 'Kip Winger' bass for a long, long time. It's feels great and it sounds great. It does have the original active 'Reflex' pickups attached to a passive tone control which is a little unusual. I have been tempted to change them, but always keep putting it off.








A friend of mine has a James Tyler Studio Elite guitar in the 'Burning Water' paintjob which is just a fantastic instrument. We always joked that it would be cool for me to have a Tyler bass, but James Tyler hasn't made basses for some years now. I was looking through the stock list of the Bass Gallery in London and literally right at the bottom of the list was a James Tyler bass. I bought it sight unseen and it is a fantastic bass to play. I trusted the guys at the Bass Gallery as it's also Sei HQ.








On the UK bass forum "Basschat" there was a thread about weird and unusual basses. I went looking through one of the sites listed BAS-EXTRAVAGANZA.NL and found the Kinderbasje or "Childs Play" bass. This 1-string bass was made from the leftovers of other builds and the luthier had his young daughters paint the bass. It plays very well, sounds great as well as being a conversation piece!








At the moment, I'm lucky enough to be having a 9 string bass built for me by A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars Progress is good and I hope to have the bass by the end of the year. Here are the latest pics:


----------



## TomAwesome

Cool stuff, new guy.


----------



## Johann

Fender Precision Bass Special (U.S.A.)


----------



## polydeathsphere

Just got an insane deal:
Starting price - 2,239
Purchase price - 800 (fuck yea discontinued basses and closeouts!)

http://a583.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/91/l_3be448434dacf770df75f568992d05ee.jpg

http://a583.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/91/l_3be448434dacf770df75f568992d05ee.jpg

http://a808.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/120/l_6846100fc9e988cde39afee67a5c6ac7.jpg

http://a953.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/79/l_595260ad8bc11ac33df9626de21c5408.jpg


----------



## TomAwesome

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## Kades

I made this last year in my woodworking class during school. Me and two of my friends are making one this year.


----------



## adz87

here's my custom Japanese Fender Aerodyne jazz bass.


----------



## hufschmid

here is one i built with holes in the body top portion for OMEN









a bc rich inspired creation here for Zekyel with a diagonally cut mahogany body and a stained swiss maple neck... oil finished


----------



## damigu

^^ that's my headless. nicknamed "the vampire bass". 4 string, 34" scale neck-thru with carbon reinforced neck (not a carbon fiber neck, just reinforced in the truss channel).
designed by status (british manufacturer, Status Graphite. The finest hand-made graphite basses and guitars. Made in England. ), manufactured by washburn, during a short-lived time in the late 80's when they teamed up to try and bring status' designs to the US market.







^^ and that's my new bass that just arrived today!

traben 5 string, 35" scale neckthru.
(i've been wanting a 35" scale 5 string for a while now)
more pics here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/72757-new-bass-day-lots-of-pics.html


----------



## LeftyJ

My custom-made Ellio Martina Forza 5-string:





Swamp ash body, 5-piece maple & purpleheart neck with maple fingerboard and flamed maple headstock veneer, custom Ellio Martina pickups in ebony casings, Aguilar OBP-3 preamp, and a clever coiltap-switch that takes the pickups from about 7200 windings to about 9200 windings for added midrange punch and output.

My two MIJ ATK's:





Front: '96 ATK300. Rear: '98 ATK305. Both made in Japan, both transparent black. Ash body, 3-piece maple neck and maple fingerboard, massive bridgeplate and of course the huge triplecoil humbucker 

My fretless Sandberg Bullet 5:





Ash body, 1-piece maple neck with rosewood fingerboard, ebony headstock veneer, Delano J-style pickups and a Noll 2-band preamp.


----------



## slay




----------



## techjsteele

Pics of my brand new Brice Z5 Nat. Enjoy!


----------



## Phalanx

I don't have the fretless anymore though


----------



## Æxitosus

I dont have an actual pic of mine right now (ill upload later)

I have this bass though

Ibanez SR506 Soundgear 6-String(Brown Mahogany)


----------



## PnKnG

My 96 Ibanez ATK300:


----------



## PPainBass

Hey there, kinda new here

im Andrei, 21, from Israel, but seeing you dont care about since it's a "show me your bass" Thread, here it is

first, my yamaha RBX 775 five string, this picture is dated ages ago, i think it's 2004 or something







and more importantly, my custom bulit 5 string fretless...






and just to show, playing death metal in front of 1500 people is the shit





and there's also a very nifty video

YouTube - Phantom Pain - Live at H:O:A 2009, The Hypocrite + Merciless


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

My Shine 6 string-


----------



## distressed_romeo




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ Piccie no workie.

For me anyway.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Thin Ice, that is... wow.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ Piccie no workie.
> 
> For me anyway.



Should be OK now.

Nice looking six by the way.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Thanks guys! Not bad for £180 from Cash Converters


----------



## caughtinamosh

Not at all. 

Add a "true" neck pickup, minus 1 string, and it's essentially my custom Roter to be.


----------



## Bo Millward

This is my baby;













Tuned F#, B, E, A, D, low to high.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wow! That's a real beauty! What strings do you use for that tuning?


----------



## punisher911

You can see my Peavey Cirrus 5 and my Yamaha RBX-170 on the left. There is also 2 more guitars to add to this pic, but hey, it's a bass thread after all.

I really, really love that Peavey too. Damn it's beautiful. I haven't found any others with the gold knobs either. They're supposed to have black.


----------



## Bo Millward

distressed_romeo said:


> Wow! That's a real beauty! What strings do you use for that tuning?


 
Roto's man, D's a 65, A's a 85, E's a 105, B's a 135 and F# is a 175. So I buy a Rotosound "drop zone plus" set then the 65 as a single.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Here's my main bass, a Conklin GTBD-7. This thing is an absolute beast and is by far the best playing bass I have ever laid my grubby mitts on.






and a shot of the rather large headstock


----------



## Lorne

Time to update mine,I've sold some,bought some and even gave one away

Here's what I have now

1978 B.C.Rich Mockingbird






and a previous user





1979 B.C.Rich Bich 8





1981 B.C.Rich Mockingbird





1985 B.C.Rich Bich 8 Supreme





1985 B.C.Rich Ironbird





1987 B.C.Rich ST





1980's B.C.Rich Gunslinger





1994 and 2007 B.C.Rich Widows





1990's NJ B.C.Rich Warlock


----------



## Konfyouzd

very boring, i know 

i'm thinking about upgrading her to some Bartolini MK5cbcs, a Kahler 7415 trem and some locking tuners... but it might be a while before i do all that.


----------



## Scythe001

SR485, just picked it up last month, my first bass apart from one I borrowed from a friend years back.


----------



## sami

After 3 years of searching/giving up, I finally found out what my Samick model is called: "Goldleaf"

Usually I can tell if something's printed, but I can't with this (the weird patterns on the body).


----------



## Antimatter

Bo Millward said:


> Roto's man, D's a 65, A's a 85, E's a 105, B's a 135 and *F# is a 175*. So I buy a Rotosound "drop zone plus" set then the 65 as a single.


 
Damn, that's thick.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I got two Carvins but not really digging my XB one, 35" scale isnt for me. Looking to sell it and get a LB76 sometime..






my main player - Carvin Bolt 5 kit, plays soo nice. Needs a paintjob though.


----------



## beczar

hello! ( _for the first time..._) this is the "_*Eric Czar Signature*_" by *Nikola Adamovic*!...and I looooove it!


----------



## Rocco Ruthless

I've been in the market for a bass (and a new guitar for that matter) for some time now and I have decided on this one in the 5 string variety. Status Electro 4:


----------



## ralphy1976

AlexThorpe said:


> Here's my main bass, a Conklin GTBD-7. This thing is an absolute beast and is by far the best playing bass I have ever laid my grubby mitts on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shot of the rather large headstock



really nice piece of gear here, and i like the headstock!!!

quite a few knobs to fiddle with too!!!!


----------



## DeathMetalDean

yayyy my ESP B-55 came today


----------



## ToniS

B Lopez said:


> More pics of that one please, Variant!



What bass is that? it's sweet!

NVM, its a Schecter Stiletto


----------



## fluffheadsr

long time reader, first time poster. Figured with this type of deal it deserved a post. just got this bad boy today... CRAIGSLIST SCORE.. brand new in box $250.. he was asking $300 i showed up with $250 in cash and had to start to leave and he stopped me and took it.. I'd have given him $300 but its really not nearly as fun as scoring a Ibanez SR505 for $250! hahaha what a great day..


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn, that's a nice deal!


----------



## Zugster

A BTB with barts and a hard shell case for $300.


----------



## TheWreck

MusicMan Sterling 5




...a Beast!


----------



## Hzanco

I've never felt a bass with a more comfortable neck than the BTB 1005. Plus, this thing sounds awesome and looks the part, too. The only thing that might be superior in my book is a 6-string BTB


----------



## josh pelican

Spector NS2000/Q4:





Yamaha RBX765A (my oldest bass):





ESP/LTD B-206 (strung F#BEADG, modified with an Audere preamp):





I also have a Peavey Millennium BXP-4 strung BEAD, but that's nothing over the top. I don't have any pictures. I just dick around with it from time to time.

Sorry, the Spector picture is a bit large.


----------



## alvinthegreat

A hi-res picture of my big-bottom beauties.

On the left is my old reliable Dean Edge 4; on the right is the new hotness, the Douglas WOB 826.


----------



## josh pelican

This place needs more pictures!

















I didn't put the Rotosound sticker on (the original owner always had them on, and I currently have a set on):


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

some washburn I set up-


----------



## Necrophagist777

Terrible pics, but I'll get some better shots some day.


----------



## Zugster

Those Stilletos look sweet.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Zugster said:


> Those Stilletos look sweet.



Yea the bubinga looks so cool. Got a wicked deal on it too. only 350 bucks and its pretty mint.


----------



## Zugster

Necrophagist777 said:


> Yea the bubinga looks so cool. Got a wicked deal on it too. only 350 bucks and its pretty mint.


 
Excellent deal alright. Me, I have a BTB 5 string with Barts. In great shape but not mint. I got a stupidly good deal: a mere $300 with a hard shell case.


----------



## eyebanez333

Here are the basses that I still own 





Cort Curbow 6-string





Custom Fender P-Bass 5-string





Agile 5-string acoustic


----------



## Konfyouzd

Slappin da baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass...

ok I'm done now...


----------



## nobu

My Gear

http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#AlbumZoom?uid=3019000297294328177&pid=1275360999746&aid=1275334285$pid=1275360999746 (IT'S MY ORKUT PHOTO ALBUM, CHECK MY OTHER PHOTOS IF YOU LIKE)









Bass / Amplifier
Ibanez SR-506 (6 String Bass), Eagle 4-string (Jazz Bass Model), Phoenix Acoustic Bass (4 String)
Ampeg BA-115

EFFECTS:
Cry Baby Bass 105Q (Bass Wah)
Boss ODB-3 (Bass Overdrive) 
Boss GEB-7 (Bass Equalizer)
Boss BF-2 (Flanger) 
Korg Pitchblack (Chromatic Tuner) 
Hello Cases 
Landscape (Pedal Suply)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AudioMachinebanda (MY AUDIOSLAVE/RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE COVER)


----------



## josh pelican

Why is your pedal board on newspaper?


----------



## nobu

I don't know =P


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Variant

*your inflexible basses, check my new baby out! It may be small and rectangular, but it kills.*


----------



## Metalman X

Well...heres my current line-up (for those whom I'm certain will ask, the greenie is a repainted Brice).


----------



## Ippon

Lots of sexy beasts! Some MIJ basses:











​


----------



## maxoom

Just thought I would share some pics of my old 1999 Carvin LB75 Active electronics and Koa sides.The pickups are spread further apart than newer LB models.




















and some comedy


----------



## Adam




----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Antimatter said:


> Damn, that's thick.


That's what she said....


----------



## flo

It's my homemade bass.
Building thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/98049-building-a-fivestring-bass-4.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

flo said:


> It's my homemade bass.
> Building thread:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/98049-building-a-fivestring-bass-4.html


 
Boy-yoing-yoing-yoing-yoing!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> That's what she said....


 
That's what I say sometimes too... That's how I like my women... Thick...


----------



## Ænimus

Scott said:


>




How do you like your brice? I was looking into getting one as a backup bass. Thanks,
Seth
Ænimus


----------



## Ænimus

Awakened Sleeper said:


> The SR506 seems to be appearing on a lot of threads recently. Tis a sign from the metal gods, I must acquire one!



I hear that the intonation is out of whack on the SR506 as you pass the 12th fret and that you cannot correct it. I researched the bass a ton last year when I was thinking of purchasing it but I decided not to because of so many forums saying the same thing. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Ænimus

F1Filter said:


> Some quick pics of my MTD 635-24


OMFG Where did you get this bass? Link please!?!?!


----------



## Ænimus

Crucified said:


> warwick dark lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick jetglo 4003?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibby sr905 . 2 live shots.



Seriously you have three basses that I have been dying to purchase!! What and amazing collection!


----------



## Ænimus

Here's my Warwick $$ Corvette 5 String and my Ampeg SVT Classic rig. It was my dream bass set up for a long time


----------



## RobinZielhorst

Here's my Wyn 5 string fretless!


----------



## progmetaldan

Ænimus;2158847 said:


> Here's my Warwick $$ Corvette 5 String and my Ampeg SVT Classic rig. It was my dream bass set up for a long time



Awesome, I reckon that's the exact bass I'd like (though probably in a 4 string) to get when I can afford a better one! 



RobinZielhorst said:


> Here's my Wyn 5 string fretless!
> 
> View attachment 17007
> 
> 
> View attachment 17008



Looks amazing mate!


----------



## josh pelican

Fuck, I didn't even notice the MTD. Such amazing pieces of wood.

The Marilyns are mind-blowing.


----------



## DevilsAngel

One day I'd like to have enough money set aside to have Dan from ONI make me a bass. He did awesome work on my hubby's 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's my baby!





And it's fuckwin neck..


----------



## DLG

this one is custom made by a local psychopath named Vuchko u makes amazing guitars dalibor vucic (Wood Guerilla basses and guitars) on Myspace


























Just bought a Fender American Deluxe jazz Bass but have yet to play a live show with it.


----------



## Rex Rocker

LTD B-155 and F-205.

The F-205 is awesome and by far my favorite! It has a mahogany body, EMG passives (not so awesome) and an EMG active EQ. It plays great and also has this cool blue metallic finish which looks badass.


----------



## R0ADK1LL

My brand spanking new ESP LTD F-5E. Although with a few smudges from my hours upon hours of playing in the few days I've had it.
(Also my first post, though I've been perving at your basses for a little while.)


----------



## SirMyghin




----------



## Bigfan

Sexay!


----------



## SirMyghin

Bigfan said:


> Sexay!



Thanks, it came out better than expected when I asked for a chevron to the neck with wide flame. It makes other flame tops jealous


----------



## ra1der2

SirMyghin said:


> Thanks, it came out better than expected when I asked for a chevron to the neck with wide flame. It makes other flame tops jealous



"Looks at pics of Carvin.....jaw drops......proceeds to drag-n-drop pic of my basses into Recycle Bin" 

Top-bottom : Westone raider1 (hmm seems familiar to me), Hondo Flash (Fleishman), 2 original BC Rich Virgin's, Alvarez Dana Prototype.


----------



## SYLrules88

some amazing axes on this page!  mine doesnt compare but here she is anyway


----------



## SirMyghin

^^^ that one is very nice.


----------



## Zugster

DLG said:


> this one is custom made by a local psychopath named Vuchko u makes amazing guitars


 
I like this bass!


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Skyblue

Fuck you, man.  

just kidding of course, that bass is awesome! I always loved how cool these looked.


----------



## DLG

^a gorgeous bass!


----------



## deevit

I'm new here.. This is my main player


----------



## HaMMerHeD

My basses...

Schecter Omen 5 Extreme (now with Dean Markley Blue Steel strings):





















ESP LTD F-4E with Dunlop heavy stainless steel strings:


----------



## Jello

Customisbetter, you have one sexy stingray.

here's a nice blurry picture of mine.


----------



## nephilymbass

Warwick thumb 5 bolt on

http://www.myspace.com/nephilym/photos/2802485#{%22ImageId%22%3A2802485}

Warwick thumb 5 neck through

http://www.myspace.com/nephilymbass/photos/71177124#{%22ImageId%22%3A71177124}


----------



## Adam

My baby  tuned F#0-B0-E1-A1-D2-G2 (.175-.135-.105-.085-.060-.040)
35" scale FTW!


----------



## angus

My newest:


----------



## jarrhead




----------



## jarrhead

@Nephilymbass

Slightly off-topic. Dude, we live in the same city. You added me on youtube a while back. My brother dated the cousin of one of your guys. haha,.


----------



## Durero

Adam said:


> My baby  tuned F#0-B0-E1-A1-D2-G2 (.175-.135-.105-.085-.060-.040)
> 35" scale FTW!


Haha - I'm just laughing at myself because it never even occurred to me that you'd own a bass with the range that that 11-string covers. 

But I can appreciate how it's nice to have the longer scale and different tone - vey cool.




angus said:


> My newest:


Holy shit Angus! That's incredibly beautiful.


----------



## deevit

A little too much ramps for my plaing, but man, that bass is just perfect. Congrats on that one!


----------



## Murderface

Not the best picture, but here's my bass:


----------



## jarrhead

New bass!






Can be seen in video here


----------



## ApteraBassist




----------



## ApteraBassist

^ the 4 string is a lined fretless =D


----------



## jarrhead

I bet that MB rig costs a ton.


----------



## SirMyghin

^^

All the mark bass gear I have looked at is pretty reasonably priced stuff.


----------



## ApteraBassist

its actually one of the more affordable rigs ive had. each cab is like 5 hundred bucks hand WELL worth it. they sound great and are only 35 lbs each. thats a littlemark 2 head which, when plugged into both cabs is 500 watts. you can find them for like 3-4 hundred dollars.


----------



## Joospocks

Murderface said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my bass:


I've got 2 Cirruses too! They are pretty awesome.







I oiled up the 4 string after this photo was taken, and it really needed it. It restored a lot of gloss and depth to the finish.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

ApteraBassist said:


> its actually one of the more affordable rigs ive had. each cab is like 5 hundred bucks hand WELL worth it. they sound great and are only 35 lbs each. thats a littlemark 2 head which, when plugged into both cabs is 500 watts. you can find them for like 3-4 hundred dollars.



Are those the Traveler 121H and 151P?


----------



## jarrhead

ApteraBassist said:


> its actually one of the more affordable rigs ive had. each cab is like 5 hundred bucks hand WELL worth it. they sound great and are only 35 lbs each. thats a littlemark 2 head which, when plugged into both cabs is 500 watts. you can find them for like 3-4 hundred dollars.



That's what I'm saying. The cost of a 112 and the cost of almost a great 2x12 or 4x10. 

My GK Rig (112 and 212 NEO-II) was $500 for the 212 and $280 for the 112. Bought new.


----------



## angus

MB stuff isn't very expensive...


----------



## ApteraBassist

HaMMerHeD said:


> Are those the Traveler 121H and 151P?



yes




jarrhead said:


> That's what I'm saying. The cost of a 112 and the cost of almost a great 2x12 or 4x10.
> 
> My GK Rig (112 and 212 NEO-II) was $500 for the 212 and $280 for the 112. Bought new.





angus said:


> MB stuff isn't very expensive...



Okay so it's more middle of the road.

I've never really liked GK, other than their price. i got this setup by trading in my thousand dollar, 100 pound ampeg tube head, and my 800 dollar, 100 pound ampeg 4x10 cab....

so compared to what _was_ known as the best stuff, its a great deal, for my wallet and my back.


----------



## Bigfan

Yeah, price =/= quality.


----------



## jarrhead

Bigfan said:


> Yeah, price =/= quality.



Very very very very very very...blah... true.

I really like my GK rig. Though I wouldn't complain if somebody through me an MB 610...


----------



## davidb1986

It's only a stock photo but I have a 2002 Ibanez SR405 5-string bass. It's not a super great bass but I'm not a super great bass player.


----------



## jarrhead

davidb1986 said:


> It's only a stock photo but I have a 2002 Ibanez SR405 5-string bass. It's not a super great bass but I'm not a super great bass player.




Don't kid yourself. Ibanez makes some great stuff! 




It's more a woody sound but that fits well in some situations. For the most part can be EQ'd and such. Ibanez has the greatest Distortion tone IMO (neck and neck with a Fender Jazz.. sometimes the Fender will win. Think..cliche.. Jetpacks was Yes. That's Ibanez. Think Hysteria by Muse. That's a Jazz)


----------



## 8Fingers

My cort curbow 5


----------



## the russian

Murderface said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my bass:



Finally a Cirrus.

Rock On.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## R0ADK1LL

Just adding to the list. GAS follows:












Shortly after these photos were taken, my DR Red Devils arrived.


----------



## Rossness

Here's my Fender Geddy Lee J-Bass


----------



## BucketheadRules

R0ADK1LL said:


> Just adding to the list. GAS follows:



Do want!

What is that?


----------



## romper_stomper

My jazz...


----------



## josh pelican

I don't think I posted pictures of my T-40 here...






















Yeah, I guess it's been loved. It's older than me.


----------



## DrSmaggs

I have a ton of pics of my basses on my facebook...

Gerard Burick | Facebook


----------



## ZeroStralem

ESP LTD B-155. This is my first bass. I decided learning on a 5 string is the way to go.


----------



## RichIKE

Spector Legend Classic 6, Warwick Corvette Standard 5, Fender American Jazz '62 Reissue, and a family pic including my OLP Stingray and my 2 guitars.


----------



## Dexterecus

Pic of my Bacchus Woodline 4 + my '78 Fender Bassman.


----------



## Nmaster

Here's mine.


----------



## josh pelican

I recently fixed the neck bow and lowered the action on my T-40. This thing fucking thumps like a P-bass.


----------



## IshiiKurisu

Almost homemade bass. This pic is about 6 months old, but the bass remains the same. 4 strings, passive pickups, and [LOTS OF] stickers are all I have. Even my amp is almost homemade; its distortion is gotten at a boost I got after "destroying" the amp's EQ setup.

[P.S.: YEAH, it's Red Label. To my friend Zakk Wylde]


----------



## John Strieder

Yamaha RBX 375 BL

thick strings to thick strings ...






Damn I want those DR Red Devils!


----------



## Mozzarellum

Just my WarWick Vampyre NT5 LTD2004


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy shit that vampyre is nice


----------



## dr_game0ver

Son of Magni said:


> The bass that got me started building...





datsun 240Z


----------



## josh pelican

Buddy posts an Alembic and you drool over his car?

The bass probably cost twice as much.


----------



## Anarkhia

This is my current collection so far

-Yamaha RBX (was practically given to me for free)
-Carvin LB75A
-Modulus Quantum
-Dingwall ABZ
-Esp Ltd F-5e
-Ibanez BTB 470


----------



## MannyMoonjava

how do i upload pictures?


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ixlramp

This is not a bass. I may shock you with my piccolo strings, currently the lowest is a .045 but I may drop the tuning a string or two to start with a .060 or .075 as I miss the baritone pitches. I'm currently using a very weird microtonal tuning.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Show me your moves!


----------



## guitarister7321

Peavey Grind BXP 6 and Kramer Baretta 422SP
Both neck-through





The Kramer's finish is called "Nuclear Yellow" 
Might get rid of the Kramer and get a ESP fretless if I have enogh money after I buy a new seven this summer.


----------



## dr_game0ver

josh pelican said:


> Buddy posts an Alembic and you drool over his car?
> 
> The bass probably cost twice as much.






probably in US but in france 240Z cost 13000 (18000$)
the bass look awesome but i dont like freless bass...


----------



## SD83

dr_game0ver said:


> probably in US but in france 240Z cost 13000 (18000$)
> the bass look awesome but i dont like freless bass...



That's probably still cheaper than the bass.
btw, beautiful not-bass, ixlramp.


----------



## Mr D




----------



## Superwoodle

Ibanez EDA900


----------



## shupe13

This is a 2001 Cort Curbow 6. By far my favorite bass. She is very fast and easy to play.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Finished yesterday and set-up today.


----------



## Swedjent

As I am an utter failure when it comes to doing bothersome things, instead of uploading a picture of my bass to a site where I can link it here I'll just post a picture that's already available as a link and you'll get me as a pure bonus!






It's a Ibanez SRsomething5 in a dark brown walnutisch kind of color(not black as it may seem in the picture). It's a decent bass, but as I used to play Bassline and Warwick before my personal finance packed its' bags and left I'm not super satisfied..


----------



## malice

I've got three basses but I really only play these two:

*Ibanez K5*





*Ibanez SR706*





My other bass is a Squier Precision and, while there's nothing wrong with it, I'm just too attached to my low B strings .


----------



## BASSMAN

( ALL THESE BASSES ARE BADASS)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Lace Helix 5. looks odd, doesn't it?

stock photo:


----------



## BASSMAN

my bass  tell me what you think I won't to know .thx


----------



## Konfyouzd

Superwoodle said:


> Ibanez EDA900


 
How are these things? I see them on Ebay every now and again and I've been wanting to give them a try.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Swedjent said:


> As I am an utter failure when it comes to doing bothersome things, instead of uploading a picture of my bass to a site where I can link it here I'll just post a picture that's already available as a link and you'll get me as a pure bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Ibanez SRsomething5 in a dark brown walnutisch kind of color(not black as it may seem in the picture). It's a decent bass, but as I used to play Bassline and Warwick before my personal finance packed its' bags and left I'm not super satisfied..


 
SR505? I thought they were pretty cool, but I agree. Not a huge Ibby SR fan in general.


----------



## johnythehero

MF_Kitten said:


> Lace Helix 5. looks odd, doesn't it?
> 
> stock photo:


 I actually love that shape I wanted the stealth guitar version for a while but it was discontinued sadly.


----------



## BASSMAN

Anarkhia said:


> This is my current collection so far
> 
> -Yamaha RBX (was practically given to me for free)
> -Carvin LB75A
> -Modulus Quantum
> -Dingwall ABZ
> -Esp Ltd F-5e
> -Ibanez BTB 470


I like the black one the best ,but thay are all bad ass man


----------



## axxessdenied

Here's my fav pic so far of my two fav instruments and my doggy 
Godin 5-String
Gibson SG '61 Reissue
Yoya, my jack russell terrier 





Here's a nice body shot of my Godin 5-string bass


----------



## Superwoodle

Konfyouzd said:


> How are these things? I see them on Ebay every now and again and I've been wanting to give them a try.



I find it very comfortable, light.


----------



## Radau

My baby!


----------



## Zugster

What a cute pudgy baby!


----------



## MrExcane




----------



## MrExcane

Maybe a front view of the MTD's


----------



## Hankey

My Soundgears:






A SRX 350NT and a SR 605NT 

Closeups of the SR 605:


----------



## spudz

Mayones Comodous Custom shop 6 (just finished with polish)




Ibanez RG620X
Schecter C7 atx
PAS custom shop
Yamaha RBX6 JM
Mayones Comodous Custom shop 6


----------



## xiphiod

finally got some sun, decided to take some pics outdoors when I had the chance 





Kawai RB865A
Custom 6 string fretless
Spector Legend Classic 5


----------



## Holle

Marleaux Consat 5 Custom Fretless:






Sandberg Bullet 5 Custom Fretless:


----------



## m4rK

I know, its cheap as hell, but it does the job for me recording. 








I forgot how much fun plaing bass is!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My first bass - Cort Curbow 5 string:


----------



## vampiregenocide

That's gorgeous, never seen them in that colour before.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Sandberg custom model


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## Continuum

Schecter Stiletto Custom-4


----------



## BTCSBrad

\m/


----------



## HaMMerHeD

chrisharbin said:


>



How do you like the SR Premium?


----------



## broj15

Here's a couple quick cell phone snap shots of my Fender Aerodyne Jazz Bass. It's pretty simple but it gets the job done for Death Metal, Groove Metal, and hardcore so it works for me. 

I dropped in some seymour duncan basslines Quarter Ponders (for the uninitiated they call them that because the poles and magnets are 1/4" in diamater... twice as large as other bass pickups) and let me say, those pickups might be the best thing to ever happen to basses. It definetely gives you that loud, cutting thump that actives give, but without all the other shit that comes with actives (extra body routing, new electronics, etc.) and they're perfect for super low drop tuning (this is tuned to drop A) and with some pro steels + low action i can get a super mean, aggresive tone... and one other thing: I accidently took the head stock picture with the phone upside down and forgot to rotate it before uploading 














My next bass purchase will either be a 5 string Ibanez sr premium or maybe a 5 string EBMM bongo, but until then enjoy 

Edit: this thing shows fingerprints and smudges worse than any guitar or bass i have ever owned.


----------



## MFB

Why...why did I look through 12 pages of bass pics? GAS has been ignited.


----------



## John54

BASSMAN said:


> my bass  tell me what you think I won't to know .thx


 
Hey man im pretty sure your bass looks like a sponge. where did you pick it up? couldnt make out a logo. love the unique style of bass, currently looking for one myself.


----------



## sevenstringj

Betcha no one has THIS beast...














The elusive Antigravity bass. This is THE bass that was pictured on their website at the time. Serial number... 2! 

Mahogany neck, spruce body, extra long scale (35"). VERY light weight and comfy. I drilled holes in the backplate so I could feed strings through the body without removing it. (Why the fuck they extended the control cavity like that to begin with is beyond me. ) Changed the stock bridge to a Carvin/Hipshot because the original one spaced the strings too wide for the neck. Changed the stock Duncans for Rio Grande Muy Grandes.


----------



## MFB

That thing is pretty tits dude


----------



## Ermz




----------



## ZEBOV

I don't play this anymore, but it served it's purpose.


----------



## BucketheadRules

It's a Vintage V804B.

These are very rare - it's recent, but it's a prototype and hasn't gone into production (it still might, but it's been months and it's seeming less and less likely)... but these have been in a few shops as sample models, presumably to gauge the reaction before making more of them. I found a V804B in a shop in London, played it and fell in love with it. The price was marked up as £269 (around $400) but I went home and found it online for £120 (bit less than $200, incredible price).

It's a gorgeous bass. Body is poplar, with a 1/4" thick bubinga top, neck is a slim bolt-on maple job, and it has Wilkinson hardware and passsive pickups (which sound really good)... it's light, versatile, looks great and plays awesome as well. Couldn't be happier with it.

And, on top of that, it feels really fucking cool to be one of the few people in the UK (possibly the world) to own one of these.


----------



## j_m_s

some really nice basses in this thread! Here's one of my two basses. 

It's a CIJ Fender Jazz Bass.


----------



## carcass

quite crappy cellphone picture, but here goes:




My new ESP LTD B-206SM and HK WTHB-S9 (fretless 7-string bass)


----------



## -Nolly-

These are my two Dingwall Combustions, which I love dearly. I have an extra black pearloid pickguard that I swap around with the white one on the black bass from time to time.


----------



## narad

I'm a Dingwall guy myself, though I need to find less lame backdrops for pics!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Ermz's BTB and Nolly's Dingwall Combustions are the ones i want the most here. It hurts.

edit: FWIW, here's my Lace Helix 5 string:


----------



## pushpull7

First person I've ever seen with a Lace!!!!!!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

chrisharbin said:


> First person I've ever seen with a Lace!!!!!!!!



i had no idea they existed until some guy was selling it in mint condition, with the original gig bag, also in mint condition, for fucking pennies. Best investment ever 

i paid more for a cheap ibanez bass (305DX BK) when i was 15.


----------



## pushpull7

Always wanted to play one. Never had them in this area in the states


----------



## -Nolly-

narad said:


> I'm a Dingwall guy myself, though I need to find less lame backdrops for pics!



Daaaamn dude


----------



## pushpull7

Agreed. Dingwals are awesome, but for some reason that one just kinda hits the mark a little extra.


----------



## TheytoldmemynamewasMike

My newest Mayones buddy,and my first custom fretless!


----------



## Nmaster

Just got this one a while back, I had been wanting a good 4 string just for something different than my Brice 5 string. This is a Ibanez BTB07LTD I picked up from a local music store, I can't find much info about it online because it's apparently discontinued but it plays amazingly.


----------



## Scott Fernandez

Just a couple of shots of what I got now and some links to what's being built next....







Here is my 18 String (in progress)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203007153146252.45148.202860129827621&type=3

and here's my 8 String (in progress)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.211574332289534.47236.202860129827621&type=3


----------



## ixlramp

Oh wow! Leo is making the 8 string, i love his designs ... and 40" to 35" too! 8 strings in fifths perhaps?
Second photo above ... biggest and smallest basses i've seen


----------



## Durero

Yeah Scott what is that tiny little thing you're playing in the second pic?


----------



## Scott Fernandez

Durero said:


> Yeah Scott what is that tiny little thing you're playing in the second pic?



HA!! That is my buddy Dennis's Micro Bass. He designed it and some guy in Seattle built it. The bass starts at the 12th fret of a standard bass. He uses it to work on techniques. Like, he wears it all day and just SHREDS on it all day long, non stop, even while driving and eating....

This is Dennis fiddling around with it while I work some of my pedals. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3964726113594&set=vb.1143622544&type=2&theater


----------



## Scott Fernandez

ixlramp said:


> Oh wow! Leo is making the 8 string, i love his designs ... and 40" to 35" too! 8 strings in fifths perhaps?
> Second photo above ... biggest and smallest basses i've seen



Leo is going to make an INCREDIBLE instrument. Also, it's standard bass 4ths. I plan on starting it at G#0 
G#, C#, F#, B, E, A, D, G instead of standard...
F#, B, E, A, D, G, C, F.


----------



## Ermz

Bought this the other day to replace the BTB705DX:






Already ordered an EMG BTS preamp, and planning to install it alongside some 40DCs and Hipshot hardware. Should be a tracking beast when all is done!


----------



## guitarister7321

Defretted/duct taped Ibanez GSR190 & Peavey Grind BXP 6 with my bass rig.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

What model is that?


Ermz said:


>


----------



## tehgriffmeister

Wow. I feel really inadequate looking at other basses on this thread. But this is the hellraiser I'll be owning within the next few weeks. To replace my old yamaha.


----------



## fuesioterrapoit

Just a few of mine...


----------



## Durero

^ Were _any_ of those originally 6-string basses?

Looks like you got three 4-string basses and converted each into a 6-string.


----------



## Mr D




----------



## VBCheeseGrater

love this bass, tone, feel, everything about it.


----------



## dax21

Excuse the terrible pic quality. Ibanez BTB700DX and Aria SB-40/5:


----------



## Ippon




----------



## thatguy87

-Nolly- said:


> These are my two Dingwall Combustions, which I love dearly. I have an extra black pearloid pickguard that I swap around with the white one on the black bass from time to time.



I've seen these somewhere before....


----------



## roast

Heres mine!
First pic here is me on stage with my crappy old J&D Brothers 5-string. Modded it with UV led's powered by two 9v batteries, and threw on some DR UV Orange strings. Looks pretty, and surprisingly isn't the worst sounding/playing bass ever. 





And here's my new bass. Ibanez BTB 405QM. Gorgeous playability and sound. Active pickups and an active preamp, 18 volts. Three-band EQ, with a mid frequency selector, and blend pot. Took a little bit of getting used to, string spacing is a touch larger than my old bass.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ Oooh you have the blue one! I have the burgundy one. Wanted that one bad, though.

Also, this...







Which is now my main baby...


----------



## AcousticMinja

Here's my old Squier P-bass that I did a major overhaul on.

Added alnico pickups, new and better wiring/pots/jack, inlay stickers, crappy flat black finish, knobs, bridge. Haven't installed tuners yet, but here it is. 







This thing sounds BEASTLY right now and is my main go to bass besides my Douglas.


----------



## angus

The highlights:


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Oooh you have the blue one! I have the burgundy one. Wanted that one bad, though.
> 
> Also, this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is now my main baby...



Mother of God, what is that?


----------



## 5thstring

Here are some of my favorite basses I own:

2009 Warwick Corvette $$ LTD 5





2004 Warwick Corvette LTD





1990 Warwick Thumb NT 5 Fretless







EBMM 20th Anniversary Stingray (1996)





Warwick Thumb 5 NT





I have a few more Warwicks and a 30th Anniversary Stingray (2006) to match the 20th Anniversary model, but this is all I have for pictures at the moment


----------



## dax21

You can never have too many Warwicks, that '04 Corvette LTD looks awesome.
Damn jealous.


----------



## angus

I'm on a posting spree tonight....oh yeah, it's because I have a bunch of paperwork and research I'm supposed to be doing. 

Here's 5/9 of the crew. 

L to R: Zon TJ6, Benavente SCD5, Fodera MG5, Zon Custom/TJ5, Modulus Q6. 











Main bass:





(Soon to have the pickups swapped out. Note the blue neck!)





I need to get back to work.


----------



## h410G3n

My growler, Warwick Corvette FNA Jazzman 5:


----------



## thraxil




----------



## Don Vito

Fender Geddy Lee sig


----------



## Unknown22

Peavey Patriot - Made in USA in 1987.






I bought it for 150$ from some guy. It has 2 piece mahogany body. Played it thru Orange Bass Terror few days ago. Amazing sound.


----------



## -Nolly-

Snapped a nice shot or two of my Combustions earlier, this one came out best IMO:


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

My girlfriend.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

I'll have to get you guys a better picture later, the best one I have is in a family shot with the rest of my guitars, minus my acoustic. 

Ibanez GSR200FM


----------



## Thornmoon

Some of my basses..






Peavey TL-6 with a couple of TL-5s





The black basses; Peavey TL-5 & Tl-6





More black: Peavey Fury, Ibanez GWB35 & Peavey TL-5





One of my two Peavey Sarzo basses and a Kawai FIIB





The fretless basses:
Ibanez GWB35
Bass Mods K4VV
ESP LTD-B204SM-FL


----------



## progmetaldan

My Warwick Streamer Jazzman LX5! Seriously amazing to play, but unfortunately I've got a broken collarbone atm so I can only look at it and practise my RH technique a bit...


----------



## CrazyBass

one very cool one with a Spector LX5 from the tour with Epica from last october


----------



## -Nolly-

Some fresh pics of my babies:


----------



## Winspear

So neat Nolly! What is the toggle switch?


----------



## -Nolly-

Cheers! It's an active/passive switch. I run them in passive mode


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nolly, your basses make me jealous :3


----------



## jonajon91

My main bass.






My second bass, tuned in fifths at the moment for no reason


----------



## angus

Love the Marleaux. I've wanted one for years!!


----------



## holy ghost

This is my awesome bass. I'm debating either stripping the frets off or buying a fretless because I'd like to learn but don't know if I want to have it my only option.... choices!!!

I hope you don't mind that I laid it lovingly on my bed and took questionable pictures of it....


----------



## Thornmoon

My latest.. Carvin LB76 fretless with piezos


----------



## naavanka_

My five stringer with a V-bass i´ve been doing for a friend.


----------



## illimmigrant

Here is my Dingwall Combustion


----------



## boroducci

Bacchus handmade woodline premium 5 and Warwick corvette custom 1996 and Spector rebop 5


----------



## HolyHateBeam

Ibanez Iceman ICB300EX


----------



## Whammy




----------



## Nmaster

My SR500 that I got super cheap from a friend who works at the local Pawn 1. I got it for $70, reglar retail price is $600. He was able to sell it for so low because of the scuffs near the middle, but they don't bother me nearly as much as they must have bothered the manager haha. This thing is an amazing instrument.


----------



## h410G3n

My new baby, just had a full setup... Good God what a bass.











Especially loving the neck, almost looks like it has a flame pattern on it.


----------



## Char2000

Nothing fancy. She is a Schecter and her name is Sheila <3


----------



## ESPImperium

This thread needs more Spector:

My Q4 Pro:





Im looking for another 5 string Spector at the moment, and may either go Euro or with a Legend 5 with upgraded electronics.


----------



## carcass

Here are mine current basses:

Wasburn Taurus T14 (4-string)
ESP LTD B-206SM (6-string)
HK WTHB-S9 (fretless 7-string)







sorry for the crappy cellphone quality pics, but it is at least something.


----------



## djentinc

Here's mine . It's a Schecter Stiletto Diamond Series 5 string. Cheap, but sounds great and really nice to play.


----------



## JoshBassistCT

My Carvin LB75


----------



## JoshBassistCT

My Carvin LB75


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Ibanez GSR200FM  And my 11 year-old sister.


----------



## kurotenshi

Hey guys, first post in the 7str forum.
ESP LTD B-1006 and Yamaha BBG5S





ESP LTD AX-104


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thanks to DJohns74 for the neck!


----------



## JoshBassistCT

Konfyouzd said:


> Thanks to DJohns74 for the neck!



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEX!


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Konfyouzd

Thornmoon said:


> My latest.. Carvin LB76 fretless with piezos



So I'm just gonna PM you my address and I'm gonna expect to see this bad boy on my door step by next Tues... Pleas and thank you...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not exactly sex...more like one of those friendzone /chest hugs so your boner doesnt touch her thigh...









Edit* Got'er drunk... loosened up mighty quick.. skipping second base, going for the score!


----------



## Don Vito

I do not have this bass anymore, but I was scanning through my Photobucket account and saw that I had a picture of my old Ibanez Soundgear.




It was a great bass. I'm not sure what swayed me to rid of it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I do not have this bass anymore, but I was scanning through my Photobucket account and saw that I had a picture of my old Ibanez Soundgear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great bass. I'm not sure what swayed me to rid of it.



My old elementary/middle school used to have the same one. It was okay but I don't remember it being anything special.


----------



## Don Vito

Well it wasn't, but I liked it anyways.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Well it wasn't, but I liked it anyways.



Well, it's all about personal preference/value. 

Hope I can contribute to this thread soon if I end up getting a bass.


----------



## guitarister7321

Only bass I have that's worth mentioning. Heavily modded '93 Fender MIM Precision Bass. This thing rips. By far my favorite instrument.


----------



## Experimorph

I've somehow completely missed this thread. Here's the current one I use for my recordings and the band I play bass in.






My first and only bass before this one was an LTD B-55.


----------



## Thornmoon

My main players.





ESP LTD B205SM FL fretless.





Carvin LB76PF fretless with piezo bridge





Lull M5V





Peavey TL-5


----------



## spudz

My basses of choice:

Mayones Comodous custom 6 Eye poplar top
Mayones Victorious custom 6 Macassar top


----------



## Radau

I really feel like I don't post this enough 




Sorry for torturing you with shitty phone pictures! I promise I'll figure out how to use my folks camera one day! haha


----------



## JoshBassistCT

Radau said:


> I really feel like I don't post this enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for torturing you with shitty phone pictures! I promise I'll figure out how to use my folks camera one day! haha



I hate you. Get better photos or put it in my car....your choice!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Only for studio use right now (been searching for a band to jump in on bass for for a while now)






Pretty killer bass and I only payed $50 or so on top of a trade for it


----------



## Nmaster

My SR500 that I got for a hell of a deal, paid $75 for it because of the scratches and I traded in a scrap bass. In my opinion, the scratches just give it some character.


----------



## decoy205




----------



## Mwoit

First show in 4 years, now with metal.


----------



## pushpull7

spudz said:


> My basses of choice:
> 
> Mayones Comodous custom 6 Eye poplar top
> Mayones Victorious custom 6 Macassar top
> 
> View attachment 33787




My god, that is just WAY too much win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I finished this a couple of weeks ago:

Frontal:





Headstock:





Body:





Tummy cut:





Neck lamination:





Compound side dots:





Headstock lamination:





The body has a Honduran mahogany core with Tropical walnut top and back, with maple veneer accents between. The neck is Hard maple with Tropical walnut stringers and mahogany veneer accents between. The headstock cap is Tropical walnut with a maple and mahogany veneer layers. The fretboard is indian rosewood with a 12" radius. The finish is Minwax satin polyurethane. About 5 coats each on the body and neck.

Frets are medium height nickel steel. The fretboard markers are 1/4" Paua abalone dots. The side-dots are 1/16" aluminum rod inside 3/32" brass tubing. The bridge is a Carvin 5-string bridge with 19mm spacing, the nut is Graphtech Tusq XL, and the tuners are Gotoh GB7s. The pickup are EMG 40HZ passive humbuckers. Controls are passive with master volume, master tone, and pickup blend. It is presently strung with a Circle K Balanced .136ga balanced string set. The sound is evocative of a grand piano. Very bright and ringing, but with a lot of bottom presence.


----------



## Espresto

Crappy phone picture preview of my upcoming Dingwall NBD. Still polishing everything and replacing mismatched parts. I got it used for a great deal. Single-piece maple neck ABI from 2003, in excellent shape.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

fuesioterrapoit said:


> Just a few of mine...


The First two look sooooo awesome. Are they frankensteined basses?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

These are my basses.


----------



## narad

Already posted once but I have proper photos now:


----------



## Experimorph

narad said:


> Already posted once but I have proper photos now:
> 
> (DINGPORNLL)


For the love of all that is holy...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i'll try to dig up a pic of my 5 string warlock
















oh, wait!


----------



## Despised_0515

Too lazy to make an NBD thread but I finally brought her home yesterday


----------



## DaemonRage

Love The SDGRs... especially with the Bartolini pickups. My tech installed MK4s into the 4 string SR300 today. Can't wait to play it now


----------



## fuesioterrapoit

Dan_Vacant said:


> The First two look sooooo awesome. Are they frankensteined basses?


Well the left hand is 99% self-made (hardware etc. was bought  ). The right hand received just some metal foil on the head stock and lost most of its electrics. And the middle one experienced some minor changes (see before and after...  ):


----------



## boroducci

my bass for home practice
TBC Jazz TJT400JJ Handcrafted in USA









and my working horse
Bacchus WL-4 premium.


----------



## ixlramp

My first defret, found this massive secondhand V a few days ago, these are cheap basses but very lovable and amazing value. I appreciate a simple bass with one humbucker and no batteries. The body is a built in stand and spike for when playing sitting down, and raises the neck to a nice height for working on. So i am now in love with flying V basses, but there are so few, and i want a 5 string V too.


----------



## Dregg

Here's my main bass of the last 6 years. It's a Tobias Classic from '89 which I love to bits. I've sworn that I'm not going to sell this bass (unless I happen to find two pre-Gibson Tobias that are better than this, but what are the odds of THAT?).


----------



## ixlramp

Another amazing secondhand find, Hohner 'The Jack'.


----------



## Durero

^ Nice.

What diabolical plans do you have for this one? Microtonal refretting?


----------



## ixlramp

Hush it's a secret  since i am a beginner it's best i talk about what i do after i have successfully done it.


----------



## Rotatous

'80s ESP 400 series body with a Fender P-bass neck from which decade I'm not exactly sure - I love this thing, use it on all of my recordings, and will probably honestly take it with me to the grave


----------



## anthonyferguson

SO CLOSE but it won't be mine so it doesn't really count






So my ibanez GiO will have to do for now


----------



## Fretless

My six string I titled Behemoth. 3 piece body (purple heart/lace wood/purple heart), 5 piece maple/wenge neck with winger fingerboard from warmoth (I'll get a fretless one for eventually (my friend who builds em is out of town). Seymour Duncan active soap bars with a Steve Bailey tone circuit (3 band), and to top it all off a Kahler 6 string bass tremolo :3


----------



## Metalman X

One of my Trabens.... an older Element model.... modified with a Hipshot Bass Extender/detuner.






I got a 5 string Chaos and a couple of nice BC Riches I need to take some proper pics of to post


----------



## sszemer

peavey cirrus bxp 5 darkwood


----------



## boroducci

My current bass Lakland Japan Skyline.


----------



## Thornmoon

boroducci said:


> My current bass Lakland Japan Skyline.


Nice! I have a couple of Skylines myself. Great basses!


----------



## Thornmoon

My latest





Lakland Skyline 55-60





Lakland Skyline 55-64





Peavey Millennium 5 Plus


----------



## boroducci

Also have lakland shoreline series. Very virsatile bass. Never play US series, but think that Shoreline basses are very close to their US brothers)


----------



## Thornmoon

boroducci said:


> Also have lakland shoreline series. Very virsatile bass. Never play US series, but think that Shoreline basses are very close to their US brothers)


Sweet! I've never heard of the "Shoreline" models..


----------



## boroducci

Thornmoon said:


> Sweet! I've never heard of the "Shoreline" models..



hey, you can find them here
ESP | LAKLAND | Shoreline Series

Only for sale in Japan. better woods, higher quality and amazing sound)
Shoreline series are placed between asian Skyline and US series.


----------



## Nmaster

Just picked this baby up yesterday. Plays amazingly well, as far as sound goes it's pretty good but definitely will improve once I replace the pickups.


----------



## crg123

Ibanez BTB 1406e Premium 6 String bass... or in other word... pure low end happiness


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I redid the controls on this thing. When I first built it, it had volume, tone, and a pickup blend pot. The pot shorted out a few weeks later, so I replaced it with a Les Paul style pickup selector switch. I like it a lot better. I also replaced the boring black dome knobs with some not-so-boring black dome knobs with abalone inlaid tops...mostly to give the body some color.


----------



## Kaickul

My custom jazz bass with my rg


----------



## boroducci

2 new basses. 
Fender japan precision
Bacchus WL global series.
bought them to compare what bass better: Bacchus from Philippines or Fender from japan.


----------



## Kaickul

Fernandes BXB55 from 1985


----------



## DJTanZen

Love this thing, still trying to find the right strings for them. Also thinking of upgrading the pick-ups too.


----------



## Nmaster

Just got this beauty today, it's my first 6 string as well. A Schecter Stiletto Studio-6. I absolutely love it so far. Nevermind the fact that there is a junkyard of cables in there.


----------



## Mwoit

Took some photos of the family.





















And... the entire family!


----------



## Thornmoon

A couple of new additions..









Second Peavey Millennium 5





Spector Rex 5


----------



## SuperHoon

current rig.

spector euro 5 neck thru tuned GDGCF into a darkglass b7k. such tone.






had an ampeg svt810e before the mesa. theres no comparison IMO mesa blows it off the planet.


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Mwoit said:


> Took some photos of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... the entire family!



Dat Dingwall doe


----------



## Ermz

Studio partner just got one of these.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Marcus!


----------



## JoeyW

My Warwick Thumb BO 6 string Broadneck, aka my baby or Babygirl. The wide string spacing is amazing. Only downside is I strongly dislike most other basses I play now, it's also one of the best sounding basses I've heard but I guess I'm biased.


----------



## Zaitor

A Warwick Corvette Standard 5 and a Washburn Force 4 ABT. I love natural wood finish.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I just finished this one this evening:






















Sounds good, feels good. It'll be my workhorse for the foreseeable future.


----------



## boroducci

My new Bacchus WL-JB4 ASH/R


----------



## skeels

Just built one.


----------



## pushpull7

boroducci said:


> My new Bacchus WL-JB4 ASH/R



I hate you! 

Looks great, I totally want one..............BIT of an issue in the US.


----------



## pushpull7

skeels said:


> Just built one.



wow! That's great!


----------



## pushpull7

HaMMerHeD said:


> I just finished this one this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, feels good. It'll be my workhorse for the foreseeable future.


----------



## boroducci

chrisharbin said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Looks great, I totally want one..............BIT of an issue in the US.



If you not afraid to buy from Russia, I can help you)
If you want this one - I can sale it and buy another for myself)


----------



## Vrollin

anthonyferguson said:


>



This photo could do with a brazzers logo in the corner


----------



## HaMMerHeD

skeels said:


> Just built one.



Love it, skeels. Great work.


----------



## pushpull7

boroducci said:


> If you not afraid to buy from Russia, I can help you)
> If you want this one - I can sale it and buy another for myself)



They had an offering in the states not too long ago that was really reasonably priced. The problem is that w/o actually playing it, I can't convince myself to buy  But I still want one!


----------



## F1Filter

chrisharbin said:


> They had an offering in the states not too long ago that was really reasonably priced. The problem is that w/o actually playing it, I can't convince myself to buy  But I still want one!



Just in case you're (or anyone else in the market) isn't aware. The Low End in TN is an authorized Deviser dealer. Brian carries both Bacchus and their higher end STR line. Had them put in an order with the Deviser Custom Shop a few years back.

There's also a dealer on Talkbass than can hook you up with pretty much any of the boutique lines coming out of JPN (TUNE Guitar, Bacchus, Bossa, Moon, etc), but his name escapes me ATM. A quick search on that forum should find him.

Big fan of the MIJ boutique offerings myself. I've been threatening to get a Bossa OBJ-6 for years now.


----------



## Gebass6

These two Tune TWB63's are my "Brown Girls.The bass on the right with wood knobs is fretless.It is one of two TWB63's that I bought back in '07.(The second was bought in '08 and then sold to GC in '09)I defretted this bass myself in 2012.The fret slots are filled with styrene plastic.

The fretted on the left with gold knobs,was bought in Feb this year.The fretless is Ovangkol/Mahogany with Wenge knobs.The fretted is Walnut/Mahogany with gold knobs and Hipshot Ultralight tuners to minimize neck dive.The fretless will get the Hipshot tuners later.Both basses look similar,but have quite different sounds.


The fretted's sound is bright.While the fretless has that punchy low mid "burp"And of course,that fretless "Byowww"I use both pickups on the fretted,while I keep STRICTLY to the bridge pickup on the fretless.The walnut fretted is a bit more on the reddish side and has a "dashed" grain pattern.The ovangkol fretless has wide,dark bands.


----------



## naavanka_

My latest build, specs:

-50mm mahogany body, PRS style
-one piece sapele through neck, reverse PRS style headstock
-wenge fretboard, 12" radius
-34" scale
-Schaller J-pickups
-Schaller 3D bridge
-22 BigAss frets
-3.9kg of pure awesomeness

I wanted the bass to feel kinda like a short scale so only 17 frets are reachable without acrobatics.
I don't mind as there is no money above fift fret anyhow 
Plays like a dream :3


----------



## Gebass6

I have just bought a Wolf WTHB-7W seven string bass from Ebay.It is NTB Walnut with an ebony fingerboard.I don't have it yet,but this is the bass.


----------



## bouVIP

Just got this put together, but it's pretty much a Fender American Standard V P-Bass. It's amazing! Not a bass player, but it's amazing and easy to play.


----------



## Gebass6

This is my new Wolf WTHB-7W.I took delivery yesterday at 12:48.
It's heavier than my Tune basses.
13.6 lbs to be exact.

The finish is quite nice.But there were a few small rough spots.Some 0000 steel wool took care of them.

The whole body is walnut with an ebony fret board.(With the exception of the neck-thru laminates)

There's no serial number.I don't know what that indicates.Hmm.

The preamp is a bit noisy,but I can get all kinds of sounds out of this bass.Beefy aggressive neck pickup sound.Punchy,midrange "Jaco" bridge pickup sound.

So at this point I'm satisfied.


----------



## Gebass6

I have "transplanted" the quiet electronics,the fretless neck,the knobs, from the fretless bass,onto the walnut body.I then put both basses back together.

The fretted bass now has the ovangkol body and wenge knobs.It has been sold to G.C.Highland Park Il.

I now have just two basses.My Wolf WTHB-7W and my fretless Tune TWB63WN.Both are walnut.


----------



## Radau

Bass porn


----------



## Rabsa

My G&L Tribute Series L-2000. Just picked it up yesterday. I was also able to try out seller's 5-string Fender Roscoe Jazz Bass which caused instant G.A.S. Maybe my next bass?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn I have so many more basses now... I need to snap some photos...


----------



## pushpull7

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn I have so many more basses now... I need to snap some photos...



God, I hope they are not thumbnails (I can't view any here for some reason)


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Mine is currently in the middle of a refinish, but when it's done it's gonna be a trans orange P-Stingray hybrid


----------



## stevexc

My current bass arsenal:


----------



## aciek_l

The only piece of gear I truly regret selling... And that was almost a year ago. Still missing this bass very much and I wish I could get it back.  Warwick Corvette Bubinga 2002, Made in Germany, bought from a guy that used it only in recording studio, 10 years old in mint condition.


----------



## shadowlife

2000 MIM P Bass


----------



## MooseJuice

I don't think I have posted mine yet.


----------



## notasian




----------



## Active Reasoner

Here's my Roscoe 7 Strings. For more photos and info, please visit my Google Plus page. Peace


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## Rubber Ducky Poltergeist

Makes me happy enough.


----------



## pushpull7

1405?


----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## Rubber Ducky Poltergeist

Yep


----------



## kershyboy

Here's a pic of my Dingwalls


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## pushpull7

Active Reasoner said:


> Here's my Roscoe 7 Strings. For more photos and info, please visit my Google Plus page. Peace



Mother of god!


----------



## holy ghost

Active Reasoner said:


> Here's my Roscoe 7 Strings. For more photos and info, please visit my Google Plus page. Peace



Oh my god this is beautiful...


----------



## Vrollin

This is my entry into the world of bass, enjoying it all so far!


----------



## Mwoit

You can see the rest of my guitars here:
GECH Works


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Me playing my Spector Legend 4. Great bass. When I finally buy my next amp and my first 7 string guitar, my next bass GAS is on a Schecter P custom 5 string.


----------



## House74

Here's my Twin Towers

Schecter Stiletto Studio 6 and 8


----------



## pushpull7

Rubber Ducky Poltergeist said:


> Makes me happy enough.





pushpull7 said:


> 1405?





Rubber Ducky Poltergeist said:


> Yep



You know it's funny, I was totally convinced I needed an upgrade at bass. Ended up buying a MM and then after a couple of weeks thinking "crap, what was I thinking I needed?" and sending it back. 

1405 (or 6 like the one pic) for life yo


----------



## Gebass6

Gebass6 checking in!Some recent upgrades to my stable.

My Tune TWB63WN has had Delano SBC-7 HE/S pickups installed.
This has resolved a hum issue.Also put on Abalone/gold dome knobs.

My Wolf WTHB-7W has had Hipshot Ultralite tuners and Abalone/gold knobs added.I bought a ToneMonster SEB 3 v.2 preamp and a second set of Delano SBC-7 HE/S and a set of seven Hipshot single string triple bridges to have installed all at a later date.

And last,I have just acquired a Dean Sledgehammer 5 Ash!


----------



## Rabsa

Ended up trading my Brian Moore custom for AVBasses AVBS model. 5 strings and 34" scale. Laminated wenge/bubinga neck and flame alder body with mahogany plate and padauk top. Kent Armstrong pickups with 3-band active EQ and piezo.


----------



## X_bassocult_X

- Ibanez BTB556 Custom Shop






- Ibanez BTB7-NTF
- Claas Leviathan B7H Custom


----------



## Radau

The Stealth Pearl has quickly become my favourite


----------



## snowboardaw

I am I love. After 18+ years it finally happened!


----------



## ekajnitram

Just got this guy about a week ago.


----------



## Matt-R

Picked up this bad girl last week. So far loving every bit of it. It's a 2015 Wolf S11, I also rock a Squier Affinity V with a sunburst finish (Not pictured)










Next to my guitarist's 6


----------



## CGrant109

Little late to this, but here is my Ibanez SR5005E.












edit: I'm struggling getting these pics to post haha


----------



## leftyguitarjoe




----------



## techjsteele

My two Brice basses:

- Defiant 53437 -















- HXB-406 -













Both are loaded with EMG DC pickups (40DC's in the Defiant and 45DC's in the HXB). The Defiant is wired for independent volume controls and a master tone control. The HXB has an EMG BQC system bass preamp installed. The Defiant is tuned F#-B-E-A-D with Kalium Hybrid strings (67-174 gauge) and the HXB is tuned B-E-A-D-G-C with D'Addario ProSteel strings (30-130 gauge).


----------



## Radau




----------



## A-Branger

techjsteele said:


> M




just a tip:

do you see that little hole on the centre of the tunners??

the idea is that you cut the string but instead of laying it flat like you are doing it like a guitar tunning peg, is that you put the tip of the string down the hole, bend, and start spining your tuning peg. In that way your string wont slip and would stay put, plus it would look nice and pretty.

a feature us bass players got that I never knew why they dont do the same with the guitar pegs


----------



## ehsanimn




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Only 30" so not really in the club just yet, but I love this thing and it's opened up my ears to so much more music now! SRC-


----------



## Blues Cat

Here's my Fanned Dual Reversed P Bass.


----------



## Jake

I got this real weird one today, my first bass. $80 

its sick lol


----------



## Action

Took a group shot of my ERBs today, figured I'd pop it here.


----------



## BtmFdr

Just got this today.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Ploki

RD808LE, my most recent acquisition.


----------



## JoshBassistCT




----------



## CGrant109

edit: Apparently imgur doesn't embed on here anymore, can anyone direct me how to post these photos directly?

The babes:

Ibanez SR5005E
Kiesel Vader

http://imgur.com/OMDeY05


----------



## Ploki

it would seem so. Weird. 
Super jelly of your SR5005!

My ibby's, all made in Fujigen, years 200x, 1987, 1999.


----------



## cardinal

NS5


----------



## stevexc

NGD Incoming.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^She's a beaut! I bet it sounds every bit as good as it looks!

Here's my bass, an LTD Viper-104:


----------



## stevexc

BrailleDecibel said:


> ^She's a beaut! I bet it sounds every bit as good as it looks!



Here's a sexier shot :






And oh she does


----------



## ninn

Just got myself a Dingwall NG-2 on Wednesday. My first bass and loving it


----------



## illimmigrant

^^ Nice! I got a 4-string in that color coming tomorrow.


----------



## Poo

This is my Jazz Bass. There are many like it but this one is mine and it's tuned to B00 - B0 - E1 - A1.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez SR405nt (made in Korea, 2002)


----------



## Iron1

Just got my hands on this, but the neck was offset. Have a buddy that builds custom guitars who is fixing it and I should have it back soon. Sounds amazing and played pretty decent for the neck being out of alignment (notice how the strings start closer to the B string side near the nut, then are closer to the G side at the body). 






Going to replace the bridge soon, too. Any recommendations?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Iron1 said:


> Just got my hands on this, but the neck was offset. Have a buddy that builds custom guitars who is fixing it and I should have it back soon. Sounds amazing and played pretty decent for the neck being out of alignment (notice how the strings start closer to the B string side near the nut, then are closer to the G side at the body).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to replace the bridge soon, too. Any recommendations?



Those old Squiers were pretty cool. I always liked their more modern takes. 

Why are you thinking about a new bridge? I've played a 4-string version and it seemed plenty solid. 

How much work are you looking to put in, because that thing looks like a great candidate for a 2TEK.


----------



## Iron1

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why are you thinking about a new bridge?
> 
> How much work are you looking to put in, because that thing looks like a great candidate for a 2TEK.



It's got some substantial corrosion on it, and one of the saddle screws came apart (due to the corrosion) when trying to do the set-up - replaced the screw, but not sure the bridge is worth overhauling. I kinda dig those Hipshot bridges, but since it's not an immediate need I figure I can take some time to research what to buy. And, I want to fix up my 7-string Jackson first next, so the HM will have to get in line after that.


----------



## shupe13

This is my latest.


----------



## stevexc

Have I posted this shot here yet?


----------



## Iron1

I sold that HM and replaced it with this:












As much as I liked the sound and look of the HM, it just never gave me that gut reaction this one does.


----------



## laikku

Ibanez SRFF805-BKS:




Feels and plays a lot better than my previous one (ESP/LTD B-105).


----------



## Thornmoon

My two Valenti T21-J5 basses.




Swamp ash body
Birdseye maple fretboard
Hipshot hardware
Aguilar electronics
35” scale




Alder body
Rosewood fretboard
Hipshot hardware
Passive with Aguilar single coils
35” scale




Lakland 55-01 fretless
Swamp ash with rosewood fretboard
US Bartolini pickups
Lakland LH3 preamp
35” scale


----------



## Leviathus

Been getting back into bass recently so gave my BTB a little TLC; a much needed restring + board clean/fret polish....


----------



## belleswell

Fender Urge





Fender Anniversary Precision


----------



## cardinal

So pumped! Atelier Z just finished my custom ordered M285 and is shipping it over. Just have a lousy picture so far:




Ash body, pau ferro board, stainless steel frets. 

Great match for for gloss black/white pickguard Schecter PT8!!!!


----------



## narad

Atelier TwinZ!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Does Imgur still refuse to work on this site?


----------



## cardinal

Esp Griffyn said:


> Does Imgur still refuse to work on this site?



Nice bass!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> So pumped! Atelier Z just finished my custom ordered M285 and is shipping it over. Just have a lousy picture so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash body, pau ferro board, stainless steel frets.
> 
> Great match for for gloss black/white pickguard Schecter PT8!!!!



Schecter/Atelier family shots! I demand it!


----------



## NickS

Leviathus said:


> Been getting back into bass recently so gave my BTB a little TLC; a much needed restring + board clean/fret polish....



Nice! I've got the exact same bass, love the maple board!


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Schecter/Atelier family shots! I demand it!







Getting closer... Hopefully in my hands early next week.


----------



## cardinal

OMG it's gorgeous. 

Just a lousy pic so far, with the matching Tele


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> OMG it's gorgeous.
> 
> Just a lousy pic so far, with the matching Tele


----------



## John

My current bass, a Lakland:



My old bass, an EBMM Stingray:


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


>


This one's cooler


----------



## cardinal

johnucol said:


> My current bass, a Lakland:
> 
> 
> 
> My old bass, an EBMM Stingray:




Sounds good man!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> This one's cooler



Damn dude. You got great taste.


----------



## jephjacques

Those Atelier 6s are WILD, I love it


----------



## cardinal

Got a chrome control plate on the natural one, along with a tort guard that I cut


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Got a chrome control plate on the natural one, along with a tort guard that I cut



Mucho better.


----------



## Ilia Tilev

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvCSLeTnD0y/
Cort B4
The only little problem for me is that it has active pickups otherwise it's great..


----------



## Ilia Tilev

Weird that instagram post doesn't show properly..


----------



## nightlight

This is my Vampyre SN-5. Super percussive attack and some thunderous low end.


----------



## Boofchuck

Fresh strings and a clean fretboard.


----------



## Choop

Here's my USA Precision Bass next to my explorer!


----------



## Hexer

My Spector Legend 5 Classic I got used. First decent bass







The Spector came to replace this Harley Benton B-500 as my main bass (started seriously practicing bass only a few weeks ago):


----------



## Hexer

Meh... messed up the link on that last picture and somehow I can't edit that post (??) so here is the Harley Benton again:


----------



## Esp Griffyn

My second Spector. I'd wanted a Euro 4 after selling my Euro 5 a few years back. Fantastic basses. The Tonepump preamp is going soon and a vol, blend and 3 band EMG preamp is going in.


----------



## Matt08642

SR505E - I love it!


----------



## Fun With Dirt

My one and only. This is the first time since I first picked up bass 30 years ago that I've only had one bass. I've gone through 5s, 6s, 7s, and even an 8 string electric upright. Since getting this 3 years ago, I've had almost no want for another


----------



## Wrecklyss

My main bass is a Peavey TL-6, but I also have a Grind 5 (not pictured) and a Millennium 5 AC with hand wound pickups strung with flats I use as a backup (on stand next to my amp).


----------



## rabidwolverine214

My two mains. 1989 Warwick thumb 6 string and a 2015 Warwick thumb single cut 5


----------



## lewis




----------



## Thorshammer1980

This is my first post. I'm a death metal bassist. I prefer to play in B standard on a 5 string. I own a 4 string MusicMan Stingray also, but my main bass is a 5 string Schecter Hellraiser


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Ibanez EXB404 WH (EMG P, MMTW) / Peavey Grind 6 (EMG 45DCX, 45DCX; BTS System)


----------



## lewis

Crazy_Guitar said:


> View attachment 82496
> 
> 
> Ibanez EXB404 WH (EMG P, MMTW) / Peavey Grind 6 (EMG 45DCX, 45DCX; BTS System)


Damn I love that Ibanez. Not tempted to colour match the headstock?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

lewis said:


> Damn I love that Ibanez. Not tempted to colour match the headstock?


Nop. Not a bit! I just refinished it!

Original colour was white. But it was extremely beat up when I bought it 527th hand. I decided white was lame. I had it paint metallic dark red. Never quite liked it...
I didn't rest until I gave back its original glory in a nice "refrigerator white"! ;-)


----------



## Daddiikong

My 5 string. I play it at church.


----------



## Geisterfaust

Fodera Imperial 6, Wal MK3 6, Zon Sonus TJ 6 fretless, Zon Sonus Custom 5.


----------



## Adieu

Yes that IS a bass with a trem


----------



## lewis

Stripped ALL the stock cheap guts today because my new EMG 35P4 in white turned up in really quick time considering it went from California to the UK - especially in these times

anyway, couldnt afford a 2nd pickup (maybe a DC for bridge moving this to neck - or maybe another 35P4 not sure yet) or a preamp yet, so im literally going just bridge pickup > volume > jack

Plugged the holes for now. This is such an improvement wow. Biggest difference is how noiseless it is. And all frequencies across the spectrum are exactly where you want them. Only gripe is its not as high output as I was expecting but I plan on using a compressor eventually after my bass, in the chain, anyway so.




p.s - anyone think i should get white pearloid tuner buttons to match the pickups long term? or keep just the pickups white, and everything chrome?


----------



## synchromesh

Geisterfaust said:


> Fodera Imperial 6, Wal MK3 6, Zon Sonus TJ 6 fretless, Zon Sonus Custom 5.



Dude, you win. End of story.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My Jackson David Ellefson bass.


----------



## DingwallDingus

Dingwall Combustion 5, gonna spec it out with black hardware, matte black guard, FD3s and Darkglass pre when I get it back. Has a beautiful maple neck and board.


----------



## DingwallDingus

Bonus vid, this dude did an amazing job.


----------



## villis

this bass was build from a Greek Luthier and very good friend of mine!


i wanted to share with you a bassist that i really like and i tried to be in his shoes as good as i could! so check one of my covers of Laco tayfa songs and bass player Nurhat Sensesl. If you dont know him you should absolutely take a look at his playing!
Thanks! peace!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

My new Sandberg Custom Thinline. This is a photo from the shop that sold it as I haven't been able to get any decent photos of it yet. It plays and sounds fantastic, it will be even better once I get some roundwound strings on it.


----------



## Daddiikong

I haven't posted this one in this thread yet.


----------



## John

Here's my very first bass, an Ibanez SRX neck through:










____
And my current bass, a Lakland 5514:


----------



## DingwallDingus

Assembled, digging the Darkglass tone capsule and new FD3s


----------



## bstandard




----------



## Django_90pl

Hello everyone

I'm new to the forum, I play in a metal band and both my basses are set up in drop A tuning.

here's my Fender P Bass, I Use DR DDT set of 65 to 125 strings on in which are awesome for such low tuning. Really well for staying in tune as well as having perfect tension. In past I used a 5 string set and got rid of the 5th string guage was 75 to 135 really yet tension was much flapier.






Here I have a Mazeti 6 string, there is not much i can say about this bass, It sounds awesome. I love this guitar, active pickups sound great however this guitar is very neck havey and is quite uncomfortable to play for long periods of time whilst standing up.


----------



## lewis

Django_90pl said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new to the forum, I play in a metal band and both my basses are set up in drop A tuning.
> 
> here's my Fender P Bass, I Use DR DDT set of 65 to 125 strings on in which are awesome for such low tuning. Really well for staying in tune as well as having perfect tension. In past I used a 5 string set and got rid of the 5th string guage was 75 to 135 really yet tension was much flapier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I have a Mazeti 6 string, there is not much i can say about this bass, It sounds awesome. I love this guitar, active pickups sound great however this guitar is very neck havey and is quite uncomfortable to play for long periods of time whilst standing up.



Welcome to the forum bro!  Good to have you here

sadly, your photos are not showing up. Try using the website "postimage.org". That always seems to work to embed photos. Failing that, if they are under a certain size, you can directly upload them to your reply using the "upload a file" feature


----------



## Django_90pl

Thanks Lewis! any help is gladly appreciated for a noob like myself xD


----------



## lewis

Django_90pl said:


> Thanks Lewis! any help is gladly appreciated for a noob like myself xD


That chonky boi 6 string is awesome dude


----------



## ZXIIIT

I've always liked the Schecter guitar models with bats as inlays and didn't know they made basses with them too.

This was purchased from a touring musician, so it has a few covered up bruises and I'm not fond of the pickups, but it's awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Spinedriver

The first is a Spector Rex2000 4 string that I got back in 2002.






The other is a Yamaha TRBX 5 string that I've had for probably 6 or 7 years now. I did have an RBX 4 string before this and absolutely loved the tone from it but had to sell it at the time, so when I the time came that I could afford a new bass, this one was a solid choice.






I do also have a Squier Precision that I got at a pawn shop for $100 but it's hardly worth taking a picture of... lol..


----------



## John

Here's a throwback to the first couple of 5 string basses I've ever owned: a Warwick Corvette and a Schecter Stiletto.







I used them quite a bit in the writing process for some of the stuff I've released such as these, despite their absence in the clips at hand:


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling




----------



## lewis

AlexCorriveau said:


> View attachment 90225


Damn that looks fresh!


----------



## MFB

I'm actually pretty jelly of that Squier


----------



## John

Here's my first bass that I've ever owned, an Ibanez SRX:


----------



## Omzig

After 18years of stright bass i kinda gave it up about 8-10 back to focus on guitar, but earlier this month when i was tinking of moving some gear on i decided to pull out and service my B-Quad 4....kinda got the hooks back in me now so much so that ive removd it from sale and have been spending some time refreashing my slap and tap tech's..this bass can go from a mouse to and elephant in zero seconds flat its F'in mental the amount of sounds you can get out of it.


----------



## DingwallDingus

My favorite picture to date, I'm on the wait list to get this body redone for two small gripes but after that it will be literally perfect.

This matte black bakelite guard is amazing and it plays like butter while sounding amazing. I'll have to come up with a name soon.


----------



## Boofchuck

Look at this sexy bitch.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

lewis said:


> Damn I love that Ibanez. Not tempted to colour match the headstock?


Re-answering: To be honest, yes.

This bass has some serious history to it! It's a 91 or 92 EXB. I bought it in very bad condition around 2001. Painted it metallic dark red. But never quite liked it...
In the meantime, bridge changes and a reroute to fit the EMG MMTW pickup in the bridge position.

In 2007 I resolved to strip it clear and bring it back to its white glory. By then I thought of painting the headstock white too. But going through the old Ibby catalogues, the original styling seemed perfect! And the black headstock matches the rosewood board.

Only in 2020 did I get to paint it and reassemble everything. It plays amazing and sounds awsome too!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

This arrived yesterday.




It is so slick and easy to play.


----------



## John

Here's a throwback to my old Stingray HH basses. The gloss black one is a neckthrough build.














Both were great basses as I've liked the Stingrays for quite some time, though they were quite heavy.


----------



## Boofchuck

HaMMerHeD said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> .


This is magnificent.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Boofchuck said:


> This is magnificent.



Thanks. I am fond of it. Through a B7K Ultra v2, it sounds glorious.


----------



## Grindspine




----------



## Vegetta

Squire Jazz V HH Active.


----------



## Gebass6

My three sixers.
Tune TWB63OB


Tune TWB63WN fretless.


Ibanez BTB676


----------



## John




----------



## BMFan30

Gebass6 said:


> My three sixers.
> Tune TWB63OB
> View attachment 93215
> 
> Tune TWB63WN fretless.
> View attachment 93216
> 
> Ibanez BTB676
> View attachment 93217


Indecent exposure, I ought to call the cops on you! Letting them out in public all nekkid & sexy like that! 



John said:


>


Didn't show up


----------



## John

BMFan30 said:


> Indecent exposure
> 
> Didn't show up



That's unusual for it to _not_ show up for you (had no issues with that on this side, ever), but I switched out image hosting and whatnot anyway which should rectify that by now.


----------



## BMFan30

John said:


> That's unusual for it to _not_ show up for you (had no issues with that on this side, ever), but I switched out image hosting and whatnot anyway which should rectify that by now.


It shows up now. Man nice family photo! Is that a Yamaha bass?


----------



## John

BMFan30 said:


> It shows up now. Man nice family photo! Is that a Yamaha bass?



Ibanez SRX.


----------



## nightlight

Gebass6 said:


> My three sixers.
> Tune TWB63OB
> View attachment 93215
> 
> Tune TWB63WN fretless.
> View attachment 93216
> 
> Ibanez BTB676
> View attachment 93217



Oh my.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Bought an Ibanez GSR205SM just to do some home recording stuff, then one thing led to another and I’m now playing bass in a band. Picked up a Spector Legend 5 string for band duties.


----------



## saved

show you my bass(es)..


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r

My two 5 strings. Standard tuning BEADG.
Slightly longer scale length (90cms)
Can also be found in the build section.


----------



## AMOS




----------



## AMOS

Leaviathan said:


> View attachment 95685
> View attachment 95686


I've replaced the Fusion 550 with a Darkglass Microtubes 500V2, but still have the GK


----------



## Radau

Dingwall Afterburner I


----------



## I play music

saved said:


> show you my bass(es)..
> View attachment 94875


details pls about scale lengths, tuning, strings


----------



## LordCashew

I play music said:


> details pls about scale lengths, tuning, strings


Scrolled down to post this same thing.

He did do a write up for that ultra-long multi scale monster (44"-47"): https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/the-bass-of-navarone.332134/

In it he references "other" basses he made that were 40", which might be what we're seeing in that pic.

I hope he comes back with more info...


----------



## saved

I play music said:


> details pls about scale lengths, tuning, strings





LordIronSpatula said:


> Scrolled down to post this same thing.
> 
> He did do a write up for that ultra-long multi scale monster (44"-47"): https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/the-bass-of-navarone.332134/
> 
> In it he references "other" basses he made that were 40", which might be what we're seeing in that pic.
> 
> I hope he comes back with more info...



I AM BACK hahahaha

ok.These are my last builds,and its a model (xtrm 343) i build and sell worldwide (if someone is interested send me pm)
the specs are

neck -roasted 5pc maple/carbon
neck shape -unique "comfi-neck" design with 25mm thicknes across the neck and tru-oil finish
neck connection -4 M8 T-nuts bolt-on
frets -24 jumbo frets
truss rod -double action,access from the headstock
side dots -black
inlays -no
fretboard -bubinga,flat radius for comfordable playing
body -korina body with easy access on the high frets and satin finish
weight -3.950kg

Scale : 40.443" (1027.25mm)
Width at nut -43mm
Width at 12th fret -56mm
Thickness -25mm
Radius -flat

tuners -black gotoh style
bridge -black individual string
knobs -black metalic
nut -43mm width bone nut

neck pickup -passive dual-coil humbucker in series
bridge pickup -passive dual-coil humbucker in series
contols -passive with neck volume,bridge volume,master tone

some more pics here
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/xtrm-basses-343.341013/


----------



## ImNotAhab

Recently got an ATK300 a few days ago, 1996, made in Japan. It has some decent use and had a few dings but nothing too bad. The bass needed a real deep clean but ended up being worth it, it plays and sounds great.

It came with a clear pickguard though which was not really my jam, so I added a matte black vinyl to it. I think it came out ok... Couple of airpockets I could not get rid of but from a distance it looks pretty good.






This is what i took off when polishing the frets:


----------



## Crungy

My current "main" basses:





This guy isn't in the rotation as much lately but was my main gigging/rehersal/recording bass for at least 7-8 years or more. Awesome basses.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

At band practice.


----------



## Crungy

HaMMerHeD said:


> At band practice.
> View attachment 97243



What brand of bass is that?


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Crungy said:


> What brand of bass is that?



Ibanez EHB-1506MS.


----------



## AMOS

Crungy said:


> What brand of bass is that?


Looks like an Ibanez EHB1506MS


----------



## Noodler




----------



## CanserDYI

I love this bass, have her Tuned AEAD, sounds like shit lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 99991
> View attachment 99992
> 
> 
> I love this bass, have her Tuned AEAD, sounds like shit lol.



That's punk as fuck. I love it.


----------



## Iron1




----------



## MetalGravy

The one on the left just arrived today.


----------



## CanserDYI

MetalGravy said:


> The one on the left just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 100729


Nice! been eyeing a BTB but not in the cards yet. Do a NBD sooon!


----------



## Crungy

I got this a month or so ago, forgot to NBD it along with the RG from months before that.

I had a 4 string EDC bass briefly when I was young and poor, had to return it because money. I really like the 5, it sounds killer. Different vibe than my Dingwalls, but it sounds awesome. Might need a new nut and apologies for the non-straightened thickass B string as it's all I had for new ones!


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Crungy

As cool as Ric's look and sound I don't get along with them. They feel like a coffee table against my body!

Does it have stereo outputs and do you utilize that?


----------



## MFB

I think that's actually an EDB605, similar to the one I have in purple; its a beast of a bass, I just need to bring it in to have them fix the action. I bought it used online and wanted to test out 5-strings, not particularly crazy about them but they have their place, and I didn't realize how bad the action was to the point where it's a potential issue with the neck.


----------



## Crungy

MFB said:


> I think that's actually an EDB605, similar to the one I have in purple; its a beast of a bass, I just need to bring it in to have them fix the action. I bought it used online and wanted to test out 5-strings, not particularly crazy about them but they have their place, and I didn't realize how bad the action was to the point where it's a potential issue with the neck.



You are right, it's an EDB. The EDC's had longer horns and a different preamp. I had a purple 4 string EDC back in the day. 

Did you get the action worked out on yours? They really are good sounding basses if you can get it to play how you like.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> You are right, it's an EDB. The EDC's had longer horns and a different preamp. I had a purple 4 string EDC back in the day.
> 
> Did you get the action worked out on yours? They really are good sounding basses if you can get it to play how you like.



I haven't yet, I've got some other stuff that took priority financially; my 4 string version had a corroded tuner so all those needed to get replaced (because I'm not having mismatched tuners) and now THAT has a shit ton of bowing that I can't fix on my own since it didn't have strings on it for so long.

Fix one problem and another quickly takes it's place


----------



## Koldunya

I call it The Beast because it's so huge XD I think the strap sets it off nicely, though  2015 Carvin/Kiesel Xcellerator X64

Too bad the Xcellerator didn't sell well enough, it was only made for something like three years iirc


----------



## p0ke

The 6-string is mine, the 5-string is our bass player's.

It's a Harley Benton that I bought a few years ago, because I figured I could improve my home recordings with actual bass... Well, I didn't end up using it much, but it's definitely not among the worst basses I've played.
That Ibanez 5-string is superior in every way though (except string count, lol), but then again it's also worth about 5x the money. Anyway, it's one of the best I've played.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

My current basses (and 1/3 of my guitars):


----------



## Iron1

Just picked this up the other day.


----------



## olejason

Most of the current stable, from classic to weird! People online tend to really despise single cut basses but I think the style works well with 6 strings. It always seems to get a lot of positive reactions and questions at gigs, funny enough.


----------



## creepymcpeepers

American professional p bass
Jim root jazzmaster
American professional fender strat
Chinese schecter w fishmans and hipshot bridge and tuners


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Iron1 said:


> Just picked this up the other day.



I’m trying to sale my red one like that I used my 5 string Ibanez to open for silent planet once


----------



## cardinal

No @eelblack2 basses yet? Don't hold out on us!

My two basses


----------



## eelblack2

Lol, I just KNEW you were a 6 guy!


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Have in red also


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104832


Man I love Streamers. That's an awesome finish


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Man I love Streamers. That's an awesome finish


Best pop and thump basses I’ve ever tried. So small and yet so HUGE sounding. The pink one makes small children scurry


----------



## AMOS

I have a few


----------



## eelblack2

Have you tried any of the Framus guitars? I actually got into them, via Warwick. Construction quality is the same, on both sides of that company. Very high quality


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Have you tried any of the Framus guitars? I actually got into them, via Warwick. Construction quality is the same, on both sides of that company. Very high quality


I haven't had a Framus guitar, but I assume they are killer because every Warwick I've had was just a monster. The last Corvette I had, I could shred on it nearly as well as a guitar. It was bonkers just how effortlessly it it played. And that grrroooowwwlllll.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My Ibanez SR405 (2002 made in Korea)


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> I haven't had a Framus guitar, but I assume they are killer because every Warwick I've had was just a monster. The last Corvette I had, I could shred on it nearly as well as a guitar. It was bonkers just how effortlessly it it played. And that grrroooowwwlllll.


That’s it exactly. Damn we even notice the same things lol


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104828



I've had photos of this one my computer for years


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> I've had photos of this one my computer for years


That bass is the thundergod. I got it from Nick at AP. Normally I go Steamer over Corvette, but I had to make the exception here. It makes my Stingrays seem smaller


----------



## eelblack2

Gotta match your bass to your trout, or that’d be uncivilized


----------



## Grindspine

BTB 845 33" scale bass plugged into a temporary, just-moved rig consisting of a Hotone Heart Attack and a Mesa 1x12 Recto cabinet...

The second picture is my current DarkGlass MicroTubes 900 v2 with custom Mesa/Boogie 2x10 ultra-lite cabinet.

The last picture is my Ibanez EHB 1505 multi scale and my Kurzweil K2000 behind.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez SR605e bkt


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Another one of these to add to the thread....


----------



## TheBloodstained

I recently had the opportunity to capture my two biggest passions in one smug/show-off -ish photo!
This is me with my beloved 1965 Ford Mustang V8 and my Dingwall NG3-5 Metalflake Aquamarine dream bass!




Never thought that it would be a possibility for me to own either one of these beautiful creations, but somehow I managed to make a living for myself that allowed me to purchase these things.
A teacher once told me that "You just don't have what it takes to complete high school. You might as well drop out!". I felt like a failure for years after that, but I'm pretty sure I make a better living today than he ever did, so...

I did a NBD-thread when I got the bass. There's better pictures of it there: NBD: Dingwall NG3-5


----------



## dr_game0ver

Dat looks like some nice album cover.


----------



## Koldunya

Recently installed Fishman Fluence modern bass in my SRC6 and changed out the cheap black plastic knobs for hardware-matching cosmo black ones








Next thing I'm doing to it is probably sanding the "walnut" finish off and staining it black or perhaps black, then sand that back some, and put in some purple 

My current Number One:










And my goth rocker:










I thought about posting a cheeky pic of my 8-string guitar that is currently tuned to D1 LOL but no...


----------



## Crungy

Those SRC's are so cool and you made a big improvement over those weird plastic knobs. They've used those for ages and they're so cheap looking! 

How do you like the Fluences in it?


----------



## Koldunya

Crungy said:


> How do you like the Fluences in it?


Large improvement over the EMG HZs that were in it before. The switch and push/pull pot gives me a lot of sounds, and tbh if used as a drop-tuned baritone guitar it sounds pretty f'ing brutal imo lol

The "hifi"/scooped voices are pretty much unusable in that context, though; you literally hear clicks from touching pick to string >_>

But yeah, I'm probably putting a set of 5-string Fluences in my Stiletto Studio 5 that also has EMG HZs


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez SR1345B


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My bass collection (Ibanez SR1345 and Ibanez SR1200)


----------



## creepymcpeepers

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My bass collection (Ibanez SR1345 and Ibanez SR1200)


Dude one day when I get some money again I’m gonna try some of Ibanez middle price stuff and see how it is dude I played one of those prestige the other day it wasn’t bad


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude one day when I get some money again I’m gonna try some of Ibanez middle price stuff and see how it is dude I played one of those prestige the other day it wasn’t bad


These are both Premium and they are phenomenal in playability and sound. I actually have never played a Prestige bass (lots of Prestige guitars and some JCustoms) before actually. Honestly the Premium basses are really really good. Having just found the SR1200 for a ridiculously good price I couldn't pass it up and had to buy it.


----------



## Koldunya

The brown SRC6 above is no longer brown...






It's at least ten times more metal, now


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Here


----------



## BMFan30

creepymcpeepers said:


> Here


Great, now I'm hungie for black n white cookies served by George Costanza


----------



## ExplorerMike

Don’t think I ever posted my LTD Surveyor 414. I got it used back in February, it’s a 2009 and in pretty great shape minus one little ding. Here’s a few shots of it the day I got it when it was dirty and missing the concentric knob, and one from a few weekends ago with my MetallicA tribute MotorbreatH.


----------



## John




----------



## TheBloodstained

John said:


> **Warwick gearporn**


I'm still super Warwick curious! Might have to get me one at some point in the future. What model is that beauty?


----------



## kidmendel

More Warwick! My recently acquired Warwick Corvette 5 Passive.


----------



## Crungy

Congrats on that! Is the neck very thick on it?


----------



## John

TheBloodstained said:


> What model


Corvette 5 passive


----------



## kidmendel

Crungy said:


> Congrats on that! Is the neck very thick on it?


It’s definitely thicker than my jazz bass but I’ve gotten used to it fairly quickly. I don’t think I’d describe it as thick but in no world is it thin.


----------



## Screamingdaisy




----------



## col

Built this disgusting thing. Sounds great though, sold my old bass.

35" scale, ziricote fretboard, quartersawn 2-piece maple neckthrough, ash wings. Zero fret, EMG 35DC.









Glow dots


----------

